# Are things seriously this horrible on Specktra?



## Janice (Aug 19, 2008)

How come no one has ever told me? I've always been open to feedback, but I've never heard such horrible complaints from anyone.

mac_cosmetics: Specktra

Some quotes from the LJ entry

 Quote:

  Man I hate that place, I thought I'd give it another shot but a lot of people on there just come across rude and stuck up.  
 
 Quote:

   It's just everytime I've posted there I think because I don't have 438240280 posts they think I know nothing about mac and talk to me like an idiot.  
 
 Quote:

  I've only posted in there once or twice.. just joined last week.
This one girl jumped down my back, because I mixed up a few months (October & November. I was just having a brain fart, no biggie).. it was harsh!  
 
 Quote:

  i hate that forum purely because i think specktra in general is the most badly designed site to get around.  
 
 Quote:

  i agree, i have like 2 posts/comments there and feel either ignored or talked down to when i did try to post.  
 
I'm really sad now, I had no idea it was so horrible for people here.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 19, 2008)

...Guess you can't please everyone. Don't people say the same things about LJ?


----------



## SuSana (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't agree with that, I also don't think it is hard to navigate at all.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 19, 2008)

I think everyone has their own opinion about what they like and what they don't. They will either like a specific forum or not. Everyone has to find the place they like best. For the most part everyone has been extremely nice here and I love the way the site is set up ... if it was that bad, no one would post... and you would have no returning members. Don't worry too much about it Janice some people just like to cause trouble and complain. You do a GREAT job and have set up a wonderful community.


----------



## Janice (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_...Guess you can't please everyone. Don't people say the same things about LJ?_

 
I don't know, I just really need to know if things are really like that here so I can take action where needed.


----------



## makeba (Aug 19, 2008)

its not bad at all. some people are just pure shizit starters. the world is not always a nice place and people can get real evil but as long as you have a vision and a passion for what you are doing then keep it up. i think i have developed a deep addiction for this site becuz of the clear knowledge you provide as well as the clearance bin has helped me save some funds! keep your head up and stay focused!!!!


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 19, 2008)

at first i had trouble navagiting but got the hang of it. but this was my first forum. i dont think people are nasty here at all.


----------



## Korms (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't post often and am still fairly new to Specktra in the scheme of things.  I have found the forum to be welcoming and when my opinion has been different to that of others I have found the resulting discussion to be mature and objective.  Of course, there will always be times when not everyone gets along; I suppose that's one of the effects of a forum with mostly female members.  

A lot of the time many users of the internet are over sensitive and get their knickers in a twist over anything. 

By reading the LiveJournal and taking on board the comments of the users, it shows that you care about how people experience the forum and how it is moderated.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I don't know, I just really need to know if things are really like that here so I can take action where needed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think that you would get honest answers if you asked. We also had the Forum Pet Peeves thread (not the same, but people were indeed honest). I know I've seen people here say LJ is full of disrespectful and childish posters who belittle others. I remember spencoh, who is mad talented, posted an experience she had and it totally turned me off. You can't have it all, IMO. Specktra is a great community, but not everyone will like it. Same with LJ.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 19, 2008)

It frustrates me to no end to see stuff like this because it's unfair criticism.

So much work goes into making this site a resource whether it's on swatch threads, product photos, blog articles, etc. and having that work belittled like that is just...frustrating.


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 19, 2008)

No way, this is one of the nicest forums I've ever been too... (and I've been to a lot lol) I don't know what they are talking about, of course there are occasionally rude comments/people but you'll experience that anywhere. As for navigation... I don't have any problem with it, and I'm sure most people don't.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 19, 2008)

For people who are confused on navigation...

The New Posts button is your friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It'll get you acquainted with the forum most expeditiously.


----------



## nunu (Aug 19, 2008)

I always felt (and still feel) that Specktra is a wonderful place. I have never encountered any rude or mean behaviour. I was actually shocked by how nice everyone is here as i thought you can't trust people on the net. I made loads of friends because of this site. I don't find the forum hard to navigate in at all. I'm really shocked at the people who posted these comments about specktra because i don't feel that they are true at all.


----------



## Sushi. (Aug 19, 2008)

definitly dont agree with what was said, i would'nt pay any attention to those comments, because i felt so welcomed here, im still fairly newish, but everyone is so helpful, ive posted in the reccommandations thread here about quite a few things and everytime i had lots of replies with real helpful answers. If specktra was "stuck up" nobody would have helped me, they would have just said "you should know" or something but instead they took the time to actually help someone they did'nt even know, so i think that kind of destroys what that person is trying to say. Also i judge sites by their apperance, sounds stupid and i really know i should'nt, but if this forum had been really unorganized and messy and would'nt have stopped to look, but its really organized which makes it simple to navigate with all the different sections, and its also very pleasing to the eye


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I totally DISAGREE with all of those rotten LJ comments.
I came across Specktra in 2005 thanks to a search on MAC and joined this site under a different name. Although I was only here for a few months back then, I had a blast. I forgot my password and sadly forgot about the site, but thank god I came back last summer under this name and it's AMAZING to see how much hard work & effort has been put into this site, by Janice and the rest of the great mod team. You guys seriously do kick ass. I was so surprised to see how much Specktra had grown and all of the awesome forums when I came back last year.

If people have problems, just voice them. I think it's cowardly to run around and bash a site that people actually bust their asses to run, especially all of the money that comes out of Janice and other people's pockets to keep this great site up and running.

Specktra is the only forum that I've actually had a blast on and have met a lot of great people on here online. I just think when people say stuff like that, it's because they don't give it a chance or take it waaaaay too seriously. Not everyone is going to get along here, people come from different backgrounds and everyone has different opinions, so people will clash from time to time, but it's not anything to get your panties into a twist over.

Ok, off my soapbox now, there's my 2 cents!


----------



## Janice (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I think that you would get honest answers if you asked. We also had the Forum Pet Peeves thread (not the same, but people were indeed honest)._

 
I am asking, and I have a totally open policy to criticism I mean there's even a whole forum dedicated to member suggestions, good or bad.

I thought the forum pet peeves was a general forum "peeve" thread not related specifically to Specktra, however many of the things posted in there have been used as guidance for site improvements and staff has taken the peeves to heart in forum thread maintenance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I understand what you're saying though about how each media type and forum space's "atmosphere" is unique like people are. I just need to know if these are things people experience here who don't necessarily have another forum or site to turn to and just cringe and "bear it".


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 19, 2008)

I think Specktra is incredibly welcoming to new users and it's such a fantastic site.  People will never bash anything directly...they'll always go to another place/forum to do it (like those girls did with several Spectkra members' FOTDs).  I'd be willing to bet that those that are bashing Specktra aren't regular users.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 19, 2008)

okay Janice here's the honest truth:
-layout/navigation--for me, far surpasses whatever LJ or makeupalley have to offer. Can you say ANNOYING with MUA and posting a reply to a thread, then when it reloads all of a sudden that thread is kicked to the bottom b/c 10 people have posted something new? grrrr. This is the friendliest on the eyes and all around easy peasy. like shimmer said, <3 the new post button. and *cough* there is another forum that greatly mimics specktra. I do not think its a coincidence.

well if newbies post in threads and they don't even make an effort to try and search the site, but randomly post crap wherever, other specktra ladies will try and help, but I don't think its a very mean/rude. Perhaps unless ppl go into deep thoughts...sorry but my opinion is that ppl do seem to sometimes jump down throats. so maybe if that was where people were posting?

Honestly, I hope you know how many of us feel about this place. it kicks butt and i have seriously made so many friends, its awesome. people with common interests, who i can talk to like any other close friend. there will always be haters; either they don't try to participate (perhaps ppl are used to and thus prefer MUA or LJ?), or they post something that ppl don't address/answer b/c it has been answered a million times above in the same thread or another. 

Honestly, don't take it personally, I do not think anything needs to be changed at this point.


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't think this site is hard to navigate after being on it for like 2 days...and I've had some people come across a TINY bit rude but I've been on enough forums to know that things come across differently on the internet...and the ONLY reason I think there has been so many complaints is because of how many people are on this site....someone is bound to complain...aren't there like 40,000 members?!


----------



## prettysecrets (Aug 19, 2008)

I like Specktra because:

its easy to navigate!

everyone here loves makeup and is supportive of the craft (unlike alot of ppl who make comments on makeup videos on youtube...)

at the end of the day people will always complain though.


----------



## xtiffineyx (Aug 19, 2008)

I love the site! The only thing I would change would be the 30 second wait between searches. I don't know if there is a specific reason for this or not, so if there is, then just ignore my post lol. But! There are sometimes when I type something in the search and I'll misspell something and then catch it at the last second, but it's already went through and I have to sit here and wait until the 30 seconds are up to correct it.

But seriously, this is one of my favorite sites EVER. I come here at least 25 times a day! lol! Keep up the good work!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2008)

well i like specktra because its wayy better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 everyones nicer and it's just my fave website!

when i got accepted on the LJ one.. people were rude because i was new, i pick specktra over that crap anyday!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 19, 2008)

I have seen a couple of rude people but bitches are everywhere it's not like you can prevent them from joining. But that's not even a forum problem, they just don't have manners. As for the board itself, I don't have anything that bothers me.


----------



## Janice (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't think there is a social clique issue, but it was implied by a forum novice who doesn't spend any time here. Do you feel that Specktra is "cliquey"? Is there a certain group of members who are especially rude or snarky? Post counts are visible unless you navigate to the profile, I removed them from the user information area purposely. So I don't *think* that has anything to do with it. Do you think this has anything to do with the way some people claim to be treated?


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I don't think there is a social clique issue, but it was implied by a forum novice who doesn't spend any time here. Do you feel that Specktra is "cliquey"? Is there a certain group of members who are especially rude or snarky? Post counts are visible unless you navigate to the profile, I removed them from the user information area purposely. So I don't *think* that has anything to do with it. Do you think this has anything to do with the way some people claim to be treated?_

 
I think some people just join forums randomly and once they arrive, they may feel they don't fit in. So what? Stay for a while and get to know people, navigate the forums and all the site has to offer before you start making judgments.
I think those negative comments on LJ came from people that did that, joined the site and hardly posted, maybe just because they didn't want to give it time.
How can you bash something that you don't participate in or know anything about?

Girl, do not let this get you down!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_everyone here loves makeup and is supportive of the craft (unlike alot of ppl who make comments on makeup videos on youtube...)

at the end of the day people will always complain though._

 


ohh i hate that!  when people are like 'thats way too much makeup' or 'that was the most boring video ever' 
its like 'FUCK YOU!!!!'


----------



## Janice (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_I love the site! The only thing I would change would be the 30 second wait between searches._

 
Thanks for your comments, I changed the wait between searches to 15 seconds. The wait is to help keep server loads down, but I recently upgraded the server Specktra is on so we have more processing power.


----------



## xtiffineyx (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Thanks for your comments, I changed the wait between searches to 15 seconds. The wait is to help keep server loads down, but I recently upgraded the server Specktra is on so we have more processing power.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Woo hoo! thanks! I figured it has something to do with the site not getting overloaded or something (I'm not very tech/internet savvy with that stuff so I don't know the proper terms! lol). Then again, maybe I shouldn't be so hasty with my searches, and actually proofread them before I hit enter! lol!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I don't think there is a social clique issue, but it was implied by a forum novice who doesn't spend any time here. Do you feel that Specktra is "cliquey"? Is there a certain group of members who are especially rude or snarky? Post counts are visible unless you navigate to the profile, I removed them from the user information area purposely. So I don't *think* that has anything to do with it. Do you think this has anything to do with the way some people claim to be treated?_

 
No, I've just seen random people being rude/stuck up. From my experience nobody really teams up on one person unless they said something offensive, I've seen that a few times. Maybe that's what they meant? But I mean it's understandable, if it's a touchy subject obviously people will argue, that's just life.


----------



## esmeralda89 (Aug 19, 2008)

i love specktra people here are so nice everyone has so much love to give ive only felt one person jump on my back and not being so nice to my oppinions but hey i have the right to post what i think just as the other person other than that i dont tink people should atack this site that way


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 19, 2008)

I think Specktra is really well laid out and easy to understand. While Specktra isn't the friendliest board I've been on, it's definitely still my favourite. It's still not bad though, there are a lot of friendly people here but in some sections sometimes conversations seem to get a bit out of hand sometimes. 

Anyway, there will always be people who don't like it so I'd just keep on making the people who like it keep on liking it.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 19, 2008)

See, I'm just not understanding this. Do people really have nothing else better to do than to pick with another forum? I just started getting into makeup (June 2008) and just joined you guys here not too long ago and felt like I was welcomed with opened arms. I never felt like if I posted and no one responded, that no one liked me. When you come into something and somewhere new like this board it's like the first day of school and the more you talk and venture out, the more people will respond. Otherwise you can be that kid who barely talks to anyone and just sulks and plays in the corner by themselves.

Seriously, I am not picking on anyone and everyone is entitled to their own opinion but you have to speak before you're spoken to. For some reason, people forget that this is the internet and not face to face, in the flesh talk. 

Also, I just want to say that you guys kick major butt, never once have I felt uncomfortable here, and I've learned so much here it's ridiculous.


----------



## Divinity (Aug 19, 2008)

^^
I have yet to come across a snarky Specktrette and I've been a member and a lurker for a while.  I too came across this site when googling for rare MAC finds and lurked for a long time to get the hang of the site and see what was discussed and what the guys and gals were like.  If there was ever a rude comment, it was removed or resolved.  As for the number of posts these complaints are about, people here talk to you and take advice no matter how many posts or thanks you have.  It's all about putting your two cents in and if you have MAC gossip, advice, opinions, JUMP IN!!  It's THE best way to get to know people and show us what you're about!  This is a great community - one that I enjoy being a part of.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I don't think there is a social clique issue, but it was implied by a forum novice who doesn't spend any time here. Do you feel that Specktra is "cliquey"? Is there a certain group of members who are especially rude or snarky? Post counts are visible unless you navigate to the profile, I removed them from the user information area purposely. So I don't *think* that has anything to do with it. Do you think this has anything to do with the way some people claim to be treated?_

 
I've never understood the whole 'zomg there's a clique!'

It's not a clique. Several of us have met and hung out with each other over the past few years. Hell, I've been a member for over two now, and you & I have met how many Specktrettes? There's a camaraderie that comes from that and consistent day to day posting that can't be forced. It's real.

I'm _glad_ for the Deep Thoughts/Relationships/Chatter forums, because it gives us all a chance to air opinions and views and get to know each other. It's a GREAT medium. 

Hell yes there are debates and they're heated...some pretty passionate subjects have been bandied about and I'd never dream of censoring anyone for discussing a subject they're passionate about, even if their views are different from mine.  

And finally, there's a certain formula here that works. It's inarguable that it works because Janice, look how many times it's been cribbed and copied.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I don't think there is a social clique issue, but it was implied by a forum novice who doesn't spend any time here. Do you feel that Specktra is "cliquey"? Is there a certain group of members who are especially rude or snarky? Post counts are visible unless you navigate to the profile, I removed them from the user information area purposely. So I don't *think* that has anything to do with it. Do you think this has anything to do with the way some people claim to be treated?_

 
If you didn't have post count *somewhere* people would want it.
Since you do, people could say it's not fair to new posters.
If you didn't have some sort of reputation, people would ask for it as a means of showing gratitude for particularly useful posts.
Since you do, people could say it's not fair to people who don't have as many 'thanks' or 'green dots' or whatever.

You're doing the best you can babe. Anyone asking more than that...well...as others have found, it's not the easiest thing in the world to run a forum.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 19, 2008)

Well I am sad that people feel the need to post such nasty things about Specktra.  I am a member of other boards but I have chosen to spend 99% of my time on Specktra because of the FRIENDLY and HELPFUL members and because the site is easy to navigate.  Also the mods are a big part of why I stay here as well.  You are all helpful and do a great job making this site such a fun place to be.  I think it boils down to that you can't please everyone.  That is why the internet is such a great thing because people can pick and choose which boards they want to spend time at. No one is forcing those people to be here.

I have been a member of Specktra for over 2 1/2 years and I have never been made to feel like I didn't belong here or that people were rude to me.

I enjoy that I can come here and not feel judged or afraid to voice my opinion.  Janice I think that Specktra is the best beauty site around and I am proud to be a part of it.  To each their own.  Please don't take it personal.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 19, 2008)

Well dang :/

Next to MySpace, Specktra is my "home away from home". I adore this site. I think it's well formatted, informative, and fun.

That said, I do get annoyed with some of the users at times. There are certain people who are snarky, rude, and down right condescending. I've just learned to click or scroll passed it *shrugs*


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 19, 2008)

Some people might come across snarky or rude but a lot of the time I just chalk it up to the fact that tone doesn't really come across when typing.  I like to give people the benefit of doubt but if they are truly being rude I just brush it off.  I frankly don't get to offended by it.  I know that when I am on here I treat everyone (new member or old) with nothing but respect and kindness.  I would say that 99.9% of the members here do the same.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2008)

oh and another thing, this is probably the friendliest forum ive come across!

on other forums there's always people who will treat you like crap, bitch about other members etc.  it's different here!


----------



## rbella (Aug 19, 2008)

I think written word can always be open for misinterpretation.  You don't have the luxury of seeing someone's facial expressions or hearing their tone of voice in responses, so perhaps that is where some individuals are feeling that there is "snarkiness".  

I don't personally feel that their is anything to criticize at all about this site.  However, I am very biased because I love it!! 

I do know that when I was new, I took the time to learn the rules, search the forum as much as possible to keep from having repeated posts and everyone made me feel so welcome.  

It is incredibly frustrating when someone joins, doesn't read the forum guidelines and doesn't use the "search" function.  Then, they post a thread that has been posted about a BILLION times and get their panties in a wad when it is moved.  Or, when they don't want to take the time to read an entire thread so they say "didn't want to go through 86 pages so I'm sorry if this has already been asked".  Well, when the same damned question is asked 50 times in 1 thread, it is annoying and unfortunately, the answers to the question probably come across rude.

That is the only "criticism" I have ever seen on other sites regarding Specktra.  It is usually a new user who is pissed b/c someone told them that their question has already been answered, or that the thread they started has been moved.  I believe any irritation with this site would come from a user's total disregard of the guidelines and rules and in turn, the responses they receive.

Don't change a thing.  It is perfect!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm a member on many forums, but I actually like this one the best. I don't post much and haven't been a member for very long, but I haven't noticed any rudeness or snotty attitudes from anybody. I love the fact that not only can I talk about make-up, but also other things in life (where other forums you either can't or don't)...Like some of the previous posters stated you can't please everybody. I absolutley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 it here though


----------



## TDoll (Aug 19, 2008)

Geeeeeez! I read that whole thing through the link you posted and it was kind of shocking to me too.  I like this site because everyone _is _so friendly.  And about the "clique" thing they posted about...thats ridiculous because this site has a bajillion members that actually post! Ok, maybe not that many, but whatever. I've never noticed anything like that! I also think it's really well organized and _very_ easy to navigate.  I'm anal about organization and stuff like that so I'm pretty picky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And unless you have dial-up, the site always runs smoothly and loads super fast for me! I've never had a technical problem whatsoever!  I've loved this site from the second I joined and personally think that similar sites don't even compare! I haven't even been a member long AT ALL.  I really love it here.

Ok, thats just my 2 cents!  I think one person had a bad experience and all her friends on there jumped on her bandwagon.


----------



## Janice (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I think Specktra is really well laid out and easy to understand. While Specktra isn't the friendliest board I've been on, it's definitely still my favourite. It's still not bad though, there are a lot of friendly people here but in some sections sometimes conversations seem to get a bit out of hand sometimes._

 
Would you mind elaborating (privately if you'd like) on this, knowledge of the issues is really helpful.


----------



## laperle (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm new as a member, but I've started coming here for make up info for some time now. so, i don't really have a problem navigating.

Since I've started checking Specktra, I've notice here what is present in every single community/group: certain individuals tend to be rude towards new ones. It sucks, but it does happen everywhere. Maybe those who aren't like that should be double nice-kind to show these others how to behave.

As for new members, it's clear they'll be anxious and checking answers for their first thread ever and they might end up frustrated because people sometimes just don't answer. IMO, this happens mostly because the thread title has no appeal or people simply just don't know. 

My first thread was about a Sisley product and I was upset 'cos no one could help, but hey! this is not people's fault, the thread was very specific to begin with. The Recommendations section is the first place a newbie goes when she/he wants to ask something. I think it could be a bit more noob-friendly.

People who quit and just start hating on Specktra don't deserve the attention, because they don't bother trying to understand the community as a whole, wanting the community to fit their own interests and preferences.  

I was new in a city once and people where really mean to me. I've learnt how to change that, but what I most value from that experience is not my hability to reverse a situation, but my kindness to all newcomers. Being new isn't easy. 

I'd like to thank the initiative to question the waiting time between searches. And thanks the moderation for making it shorter. 

Specktra is a very interesting debate forum. There's no way to please everybody, but you gals are doing a hell of a job to keep a very diverse group exchanging information.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 19, 2008)

Congratulations, Janice, you made it. You have fans and detractors. Seriously, you can't please everyone. Do you feel proud of the work that you've done with Specktra? If you don't, I'd say that you should. I feel like a lot of the people who post here, particularly in this section, get a lot of support they can't find in their real lives. That's an accomplishment, helping people like that.

Some people have an air of self-importance and think that if no one replies to their query, we're mean to newbies and don't care. Some people are probably snarky; I'm probably one of those people. However, I think the community is overall very nice and open to everyone


----------



## TDoll (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I don't think there is a social clique issue, but it was implied by a forum novice who doesn't spend any time here. Do you feel that Specktra is "cliquey"? Is there a certain group of members who are especially rude or snarky? Post counts are visible unless you navigate to the profile, I removed them from the user information area purposely. So I don't *think* that has anything to do with it. Do you think this has anything to do with the way some people claim to be treated?_

 
I'm pretty sensitive to stuff like that too...I mean I think it would have rubbed me the wrong way when I joined if it was really that bad with the whole "clique" issue.  Everyone was super sweet and welcoming to me when I joined and very supportive when I posted threads about problems or issues I had.  And equally supportive and nice about makeup stuff too. 

Honestly, I think some of that "clique" criticism comes from people posting their opinions on controversial topics (or even un-controversial ones) and people disagree and post their opinions as well.  Then when people agree with those other people they might take it personally or feel ganged-up on.  You just can't take stuff like that personally on a forum.  And I think many of us don't on here because we're respectful to each other, even when we disagree.  But some people don't take being disagreed with too kindly and misinterpret it as an insult.  Then when others agree with that person...boom...there's their "clique". They're offended.  Then they post mean things about the site because it rubbed them the wrong way.  I don't think it's a problem, I just think that some people react differently being disagreed with than others.  That's just part of being a member of a forum.  You can't agree with everyone or expect everyone to agree with you.
That's got to be the issue, because if cliques and rudeness was a problem, it would be more apparent and I just haven't noticed it.


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 20, 2008)

I was just about to respond to this and then realized that rbella had already summed up a lot of my thoughts.


imho, specktra is my second home, I am in love with this forum and all the women and men who participate in it. I have never felt so welcome anywhere else on the Internet. Specktra is amazing.

Like rbella said, its very easy for people to misinterpret text... when you cant see the persons expressions or hear their tone of voice, you just have to give people the benefit of the doubt, its really easy to misunderstand some ones intentions over the Internet.

I have rarely had a rude experience on specktra.
I find it to be very welcoming.


----------



## meanjeanster (Aug 20, 2008)

wow...i didn't think there's any reason to complain!  i guess some people are just NEVER happy but i love specktra.net!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Thanks for your comments, I changed the wait between searches to 15 seconds. The wait is to help keep server loads down, but I recently upgraded the server Specktra is on so we have more processing power.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The fact that you care so much about this forum and members' opinions are truly important to you, is enough to prove that Specktra already surpasses any other forum I have been a member of in terms of quality.

Judging a forum by its type of members (who join for free, mind you), when it's member count is 6,000+, is just a narrow-minded argument. If they expect all 6,000 members to be friendly 100% of the time, they have never stepped foot outside of their houses.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, such major bull.  With everything new you come across, every website and forum you have to get used to the navigation system.  But i had no problems with specktra, the forums are neat and organized.  And the search button is great also.

I can see some truth to when then they say since i dont have 28374923749237492837 posts i feel ignored, but sometimes some people just dont have an answer to their question and not everyone reads each post or thread, i dont see why the feel offended.  And just like the real world there are all sorts of people who post here, some rude, some arrogant, but you dont hate the world for it, why should you hate specktra just because of 1 or 2 people, it doesnt make sense.  I think this is a great site and they probably didnt spend enough time on specktra to learn to love it.


----------



## fingie (Aug 20, 2008)

While I'm not as active as I used to be (I'm trying to change that, I swear!)  I am much more comfortable here than I am over on LJ just because I feel like I get better feedback/criticisms from Specktra members.  Sure, sometimes people can be snarky/catty but everyone has those days and sometimes it is just a miscommunication that comes with just text.  I feel like you've made a great forum and I don't think that it's hard to navigate at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And like it's been said before, you can't please everyone.


----------



## SMMY (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I can't stop laughing. They think this place is "mean"? Where have they been living all of their lives? Teletubbieland?

This is one of the nicest and most helpful communities I've ever been a part of. The few times I've seen heated replies, it's almost always warranted (ex: a person recently trying to pass off fake piggies, to get names and prices). People here are passionate about their MAC and I've always seen people try help others out when they have questions.

I think you can substitute the word "clique" with friends. It happens on every online community and is one of the best things about the net. New people don't have to work hard to fit in here, but maybe some individuals have "issues" with fitting into new places to begin with. Honestly, there aren't many friendlier and less snarky communities out there than Specktra. 

For what it's worth, I don't think you need to rethink how you do things here. It is working just fine. And from my experience, someone is always going to be unhappy about something in a forum, its human nature.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Aug 20, 2008)

Janice, for you just coming on here, asking questions and being concerned, tells me that this site is better just because the mod over on that LJ site is never around, and no one knows who they even are. You are great, along with your team.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 20, 2008)

*Janice*, I think those people are super sensitive.. I mean you've gotta relax.. I joined few months ago and I still do not know any people personally.. but that's okay, 'cause whoever wants to talk to me talks to me.. 
and if they really want to be famous, known, whatsoever they've got to make an effort and fit in.. if they just give up, then it's their problems.

And nope, I don't see any cliques here.. of course I've seen some people calling real names than nicknames.. but what the heck.. make some efforts for that.. just lurking isn't good enough..

I feel these people are just like Audrina of the Hills who is super sensitive.. lol

just my 2 cents


----------



## kobri (Aug 20, 2008)

I would say that you can't please everybody, because I personally find LJ difficult to navigate and figure out. I had a much easier time here. Maybe you could have a noticeable link on the main page for newbies, a kind of site navigation tutorial. I know it took me awhile of talking to people before I knew about the new post arrow and I seem to find new little things all the time (how to multi quote). Part of it I learned from just looking around at things, but most of it I learned from the members. I don't find it intimidating here and I am a prety shy girl so if people were rude made it difficult to join in the discussion I wouldn't be here. Yes there are miscommunications, it's text you can't always get the way someone means something, but people are generally pretty good about explaining and not getting personal. I think this is a welcoming place.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 20, 2008)

Plus.. probably those people are jealous..

I have a friend who also has a blog and forum just like specktra (on the other side of the world though), and she has a competitor who tried to get on her way, said bad things about her.. and in the end most of us knew the truth..

she was jealous because her forum and blog does not have as much members as my friend does. So cheer up, *Janice *


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 20, 2008)

I really disagree with what those LJ users said! I have never been part of such a welcoming and lovely forum such as this one. I think the whole.. people being talked down to.. are probably new users that don't read the stickies or rules and just post or make a thread about something that has been asked about already and then the veteran users here just redirect them by posting a pretty blunt statement (not saying this in a negative way, it's just a statement I'm making) and a link to the other thread. This may be off-putting, and this is probably what they're referring to I think.

And the thing about the make-up artists thing is RUDE. Why are girls always so catty? Saying that the MUAs stand around looking like hookers, no wonder they say things like that, with that sort of attitude of course people are not going to be the nicest people in the world to them. That is JUST rude. I cannot believe that. This is one of the few places where MUAs can vent on bad treatment or experiences at work, but as with everywhere else, retail really is the worst, people think they can treat others like dirt just because it is a service job. I appreciate that they have this board to vent, that the MUAs have a sanctuary, because well, I doubt they would find open arms on LJ.

I don't believe this place is cliquey AT ALL or people being snarky. It is HARD to translate sarcasm online in text, some people who may not be as careful at thinking out what they're posting can be taken the wrong way, but when this happens, usually a short explanation and everything is fine. I think we're a great community. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I don't think navigation is hard at all. Then I again I mostly just use the forums. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's a learning curve to any site until you know where everything is, so I really think that people are just finding ANY reason to bitch about Specktra. And the whole thing about a 20 page thread about the PRO card or B2M? That's not the forums fault, the forum or Specktra does NOT ask anyone to continually post in those threads, those should definitely be reference. That's completely out of anyone in Specktra's control and like I said, just finding a reason to bitch out Specktra. Which I think is rude.

That said. I love this place.
I LOVE Specktra.
And we all LOVE YOU Janice.


----------



## SMMY (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I would say that you can't please everybody, because I personally find LJ difficult to navigate and figure out. I had a much easier time here. Maybe you could have a noticeable link on the main page for newbies, a kind of site navigation tutorial. I know it took me awhile of talking to people before I knew about the new post arrow and I seem to find new little things all the time (how to multi quote). Part of it I learned from just looking around at things, but most of it I learned from the members. I don't find it intimidating here and I am a prety shy girl so if people were rude made it difficult to join in the discussion I wouldn't be here. Yes there are miscommunications, it's text you can't always get the way someone means something, but people are generally pretty good about explaining and not getting personal. I think this is a welcoming place._

 
Actually, this is a pretty good idea. I'm used to vBulletin based message boards, so I didn't have any problems here. (and not to beat on a dead horse) where I used to moderate, we had a fairly large community and a board that had been in existence for a number of years. Over time newbies would come in and be confused by how to navigate and even how to integrate into an established community. One of our mods wrote a brilliant little "welcome newbies" thread that linked to all points of interest, explained how to avoid pitfalls when posting and what inside jokes and terms were. It made it so much easier for new posters to fit in and less ruffled feathers.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 20, 2008)

That is funny because I feel the exact same way in regards to the LJ community!

Janice, don't fret. The people who seem to dislike Specktra so much have probably had one or two bad experiences and from then on decided to bitch and moan about what a horrible forum it is, and that is bullshit. I mean seriously, give it a decent shot before you go off smack-talking! 

As for navigation, I feel it's great. Probably could be a little better but I'm no web designer or mod so I couldn't even begin to suggest anything haha! 

The clique thing...people need to get over it. Seriously. I've been here for 3 years and of COURSE I'm going to be chummier to people that I've seen over the years. Is it some sort of Mean Girls social hierarchy realized? Hell no. It's life. And if that intimidates you to the point where you feel you can't be a part of this forum then I feel very sorry for you because you're missing out on something amazing.

What cracks me up about the 'zomg ppl r so rude' deal is that I've never really encountered that to a point where it gets out of hand. You will have random people being out of line but it's nipped in the bud. If anything, I feel Specktra members don't allow rudeness and from what I've seen, will come to the victims defense nearly all the time. I know I've done so!

Specktra is an amazing and greatly inspiring place and I cannot tell you how much I owe you for creating it. I wouldn't know half of what I do now about beauty (and life thanks to Chatter) without it.  In the three years I've been here it's done nothing but grow and mature instead of taking steps back, and has also helped me do the same in my personal life. I don't know about the critics, but that's what I look for in a forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ((hugs))

ETA: I should add one thing that I kinda gotta agree with though, is the 'ignore the newbie' deal. It's really apparent in the Recs forum. Example, if a newb posts, it'll get one or two replies, whereas if a mod does, they'll get 20. But I don't think that's something you can change directly, but to everyone else, lets not be scared of the newbs ^_^ lest we risk scaring them off in the process


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 20, 2008)

i don't think specktra is horrible by any stretch!!! that's the most ridiculous thing ever. you ladies work so hard on this site & it definitely shows. i've been a member since 2005 & have never had a problem with navigation/cliques/unfriendliness. i've always felt very welcomed & embraced by the community. i used to frequent LJ before i joined here & i remember thinking to myself how friendly & nice (almost too nice!) everyone was on specktra in comparison. i've made so many friends here & gotten to know a lot of amazing people - you guys are like a second family!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 20, 2008)

Hmmmm....

I wouldn't say that Specktra is horrible and from reading that LJ thread it seems that's not the general consensus either.

Having said that I have had my issues with it.  I do find some people to be rude but more so just abrasive/combative and I do see a cliquey atmosphere at times.  I suppose, personally, when I need to take a break I do.  I was absent from the site for about a year.  My choice and it was the best thing for me to do.  I came back and it seems better.


----------



## rbella (Aug 20, 2008)

Just so you know, I have spent the last hour trying to figure out how in the hell to use LJ.  I FINALLY read the thread.  It wasn't too bad.  Just some typical bitching and moaning.  But, I have to say, that trying to navigate the LJ threads was way harder than any other site I belong to.

HTH!


----------



## SMMY (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Just so you know, I have spent the last hour trying to figure out how in the hell to use LJ.  I FINALLY read the thread.  It wasn't too bad.  Just some typical bitching and moaning.  But, I have to say, that trying to navigate the LJ threads was way harder than any other site I belong to.

HTH!_

 
yeah, one you've used vBulletin, you get spoiled. I have to put on my wayback hat to remember how to use html code to do something simple like striking out a word on LJ. I think this is a much simpler format to navigate than LJ and much more goodies to play with. 

oh and in the spirit of Mean Girls:


----------



## bby112 (Aug 20, 2008)

wow, again, that everyone has their opinions.  I've never really encountered anything negative here.  I mean people usually post when they have something to say.  And not all people always have something to say so some threads just don't get many comments back. =\  I personally love it here.  everyone here is nice and helpful, i learned soo much here and again, I LOVE THIS PLACE! 

also, I'm not so much of a forum person and i found this place forum newbie friendly!  i have no problems or what so ever navigating in spectra.net


----------



## User49 (Aug 20, 2008)

Out of the thousands of users that love specktra and think it's really fun and informative way to share the mac love, don't let a few spoil it for you. We love the site! xx


----------



## aimee (Aug 20, 2008)

im glad i found specktra


----------



## Calico (Aug 20, 2008)

I think if a person has a problem, they can report a post, or make suggestions for improvement. And I guess you will get bitchyness everywhere. Its not the SITES fault. If people are nasty they just make themselves look bad.
Plus its harder to pick up tone, and people can be sensitive too. Just one of those things.
At the end of the day, if they have a big problem, they should voice it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.s. I also found it hard to navigate in the beginning but you get used to it, and some have been a bit bitchy to others, but thats life.
I wont rob myself of the gr8 side for a few bad things that are easy to ignore.


----------



## COBI (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_How come no one has ever told me? I've always been open to feedback, but I've never heard such horrible complaints from anyone.

mac_cosmetics: Specktra

Some quotes from the LJ entry


I'm really sad now, I had no idea it was so horrible for people here.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OK, first off, I disagree with the LJ posters' general comments. 

But secondly, how you can say "I've only post 2 times" and "I never get any credit/never get taken seriously/get talked down to every time" in the same sentence and have any credibility in your statement????  

The reaction to two posts is not really enough to offer such a sweeping generalization of a site with tens of thousands of posts.

I have found specktra to be a supportive site overall.  The only times I have felt "attacked" is actually by brand new posters versus the "regulars".  Everyone once is a while there is are some superior-toned comments, but I go with the assumption that something's lost in translation (written tone v. verbal) and that the intentions would good, and I hope that others offer me the same if my posts inadvertently comes off as rude/superior/etc.


----------



## redambition (Aug 20, 2008)

Seeing as this site uses a pretty standard vb layout, i don't think it's hard to navigate at all. while it's not identical to every other forum, it's similar enough to other vb forums around. some people get frustrated when shown a layout different to what they're used to. i don't think that's a reason to bitch about a site. i have seen many badly-designed sites... and this is NOT one of them.

the people? the specktra massive is a friendly bunch and while members may have their differences with one another there's nothing even close some of the public flaming and personal attacks i've seen on other forums. people will have their differences no matter what you do (fact of life) but specktra certainly doesn't breed or encourage any nasty behaviour imo.

Janice, I think you have done a wonderful job on this site and the number of active members proves this. the opinions of a few somewhere else certainly don't seem to be the majority opinion.


----------



## stargirl01 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm sorry but those people are trying to be "Party Poopers". They just want to ruin our fun and love of Mac etc.
I'd find out who those people were on here and close their accounts lol. Ok, maybe not the best idea as they'd have more to bitch about. 
Seriously, can't they just behave like intelligent, educated people and contact Janice etc if they have a problem so it can be fixed???


----------



## lara (Aug 20, 2008)

Coming from an internet background of 4chan, somethingawful, public and private gaming servers and the like, I can assure you that this is one of the friendliest, most welcoming boards in existence.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 20, 2008)

I disagree.....I am newer to the forum not new to mac but just found out about this wonderful site this year and I think everyone has been VERY VERY nice not to mention this site has the best news breaking mac info out there!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 20, 2008)

I like Specktra because of the diversity here. I like Specktra because by no means is rude or bad behavior allowed. The Mods and Co. do a great job at keeping this place in line and I have only ever once experienced direct nastiness. Janice was quick to jump in and let me know that I should ignore said person's post because they had a tendency to be a troublemaker. Janice, things are great the way they are and I really wouldn't give this a second thought. You know much work you put into making this a great place and you know what your vision is for this place and I say as long as you doing what you invison with this site, then it's exactly like it should be. I always feel that if you are not happy with a certain forum then  it's best you keep looking until you find one that best suits you. Wether it be LJ, Specktra or other related forums. I love it here and I am always logged in so I can pop in and out at all hours of the day.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm new to this forum and I quite like it here!
I haven't had nagivation problems or posting but that might be because the posting features are similar to the Vogue forum that I'm used to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like that Specktra has so many subforums, there's few subject restrictions, I like the random 'chatter' forum, it's so fun!
My only gripe is that the pricing webpage is not up to date


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 20, 2008)

As a relatively new member, I have found this site to be really friendly and welcoming.  Not once have I seen a person write something that was uncalled for.

I think this "clique" that the people on LJ are referring to is simply the friendships that have build up between people who post regularly.  I have noticed this personally, but I did not interpret this as "cliquey", simply familiarity with the other member.

I would like to thank Janice and all the other mods for a well thought out, easy to navigate site.  If these people just took the time to read the stickies, or use the search function, their experience on Specktra would probably be a much more enjoyable one.


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 20, 2008)

I love Specktra, much prefer it to the LJ community. I remember when loads of people were mass accepted on there (me being one) they all seemed to be really unhappy about it. 

I did reply to that thread saying I loved it but did mention that Specktra is hard to navigate... This was due to when I first joined, I didn't use it for ages because I couldn't navigate my way round... but now obviously I can!

Seriously, don't worry about it, there will always be people who will whinge about moan!


----------



## asaphia (Aug 20, 2008)

I actually wouldn't worry Janice, I'm still a newbie here, but I've browsed a lot and gotten heaps of info and answers, and at the end of the day, there are so many people who also come here for the same reason. I guess the thing is that so many people have come to know each other because they've been members/posting for a while, so naturally there will be tighter 'groups' even if they're not intentional. I don't know anyone here personally or at all but I don't have a problem with it since I only joined a few weeks ago, and I know that the more I participate, the more familiar I'll be around the place, and the moer familiar others will find me. It's a two-way thing, at the end of the day. I've personally had this kind of experience in another forum a few years back and seriously, at the end of the day, as long as it's providing great service and info to people, and as long as a large number of people are having fun here, seriously don't worry yourself. Just know that there are WAY more people who actually appreciate a go-to place like this and your blog than those who bitch.

And what's the bet that people bitching about this place actually visit it more often than not to look at info or look for answers to their MAC/makeup related questions, don't leave a mark then pretend they're too high and mighty and make rude comments like that elsewhere? It's immature, but just rise above it, knowing you've got a good thing going.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 20, 2008)

Horrible?! No freakin way. I don't agree with those LJ comments. It just sounds like people having a whinge for the sake of having one. I can understand how comments like that _could_ cause concern but honestly they shouldn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As other posters have stated - You cannot please everyone. Soooo many people _love_ and support this site. I've _never_ felt that the posters here feel that they are above anyone. I feel that they are for the most part sweet, lovely and genuine people. I love our diversity, seeing all of the lovely faces in the FOTD's, getting the latest MAC news, reading thought provoking threads such as "If You Could Sleep with One Celebrity.." lolz and just being able to socialize and communicate with other people around the world. Seriously, we have an enviable community going on here! 

And just to add - I cannot understand how it could be considered hard to navigate. Read, Point, Click...! This is one of the best looking forums around and I think it's just brilliant >_<


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 20, 2008)

the site is fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 obviously you can't please everyone. someone will have something crappy to say about ANY site and that's just the way it is. i've had one  person get crappy with me a LONG time ago but it was just a case of seriously different opinions and it was nothing to get upset over.
i wouldn't worry about it. i'm on here every single day and have a certain group of friends/users/members who i always end up chatting/sharing a thread with.

no worries. they're not cool enough anyway


----------



## sweetie0716 (Aug 20, 2008)

This is my favorite site! I love that whenever I have something to talk about, that I'm either excited about or upset about, Specktra members are here. They listen and they respond truthfully and give excellent advice. It doesn't matter what I have to say. This is more like a family here, and I love that!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Hmmmm....

I wouldn't say that Specktra is horrible and from reading that LJ thread it seems that's not the general consensus either.

Having said that I have had my issues with it.  I do find some people to be rude but more so just abrasive/combative and I do see a cliquey atmosphere at times.  I suppose, personally, when I need to take a break I do.  I was absent from the site for about a year.  My choice and it was the best thing for me to do.  I came back and it seems better._

 
I totally agree.


----------



## richelleneB (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi all - i am new but havent post anything. I just want to say that i like the site very much. I think its not hard to navigate. At first i thought it was but actually its not. I just spend more time getting around it especially on my free time and read, and read all the stuff i would like to know. I learned sooo much from this site. I havent post anything because im very busy but eventually i will. 

I think people always complain "no matter what". Some people arent satisfied about what they see or get for some reason sometimes. I think people here just have their own opinions but they are not stuck up and when they are correcting new members, isn`t it normal? Then just get better next time. Oh well, all i can say is im very much happy with SPEKTRA.


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 20, 2008)

no way,i love this site.LJ actually i tried to go on there once and i didn't like layout and it was confusing so i gave up.i've found ppl to be friendly on here


----------



## Cinci (Aug 20, 2008)

Just last night I was thinking about how this forum differs from the other forums i check out regularily, and how nice everyone i've encountered on this forum is.

I am a member of many car forums, and I was thinking about how people's attitudes on the car forums are.  When someone posts a pic of their car on a car forum, most often you get a some commetns saying how nice it is...   And then you also get alot of ppl leaving rude comments, criticizing the way that the car was built, calling it a peice of s#!t, accusing the poster of lying about 1/4 mile times, etc and just putting them down in general.  There are a whole lot of arguments on those forums. 

On Specktra, when someone posts their most recent haul, or their collection, the comments are always postive and encouraging and congratulatory!  I've yet to read anytone telling someone else they're an idiot or whatnot for buying things, or anything putting anyone down.... 

Any forum will have it's good points and bad points, as everyone is looking for something slightly different.  I'm new to this forum and like the way it's set up.  In my experience, people here are helpful and welcoming.  

I think you're doing a great job!


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree with a lot of the posters here. 

As for how I feel about Specktra I have to say from my experience it's been very positive. We have a uniquely wide diverse body of women and men. I'm talkin age, ethnicity, walks of life, countries, etc, etc. What truly impresses me is the level of intelligence, generosity, wisdom, utter fierceness and open mindedness members provide here. 

I do not think we are cliquey at all, quite the opposity imo. I think much of us ladies are firm and do not put up with BS (such as personal attacks, ignorant hurtful remarks or thoughtless irrelevant threads). Perhaps this leads some to label that as being "cliquey" because we don't cater to detesters whims. We maintain and uphold a certain standard here and I am proud to be a member of that. Funny thing is I never expected Specktra to mean more to me than just a makeup forum but it does and I am always amazed at how strangers can come together and give so much support and wisdom to each other. 

Lastly, I know this may sound cheesy but I just want to say there are so many great role models on this forum (you know who you are), I want to thank you all and that you have all inspired me in many ways.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I don't think there is a social clique issue, but it was implied by a forum novice who doesn't spend any time here. Do you feel that Specktra is "cliquey"? Is there a certain group of members who are especially rude or snarky? Post counts are visible unless you navigate to the profile, I removed them from the user information area purposely. So I don't *think* that has anything to do with it. Do you think this has anything to do with the way some people claim to be treated?_

 
i don't think it's cliquey. i mean, i've never been attacked by a group of members on here. like i said before, i've had an issue with one girl but that was months ago and it was over and done with that same day. she was beyond rude but she took offense to something i said so maybe she thought i was rude as well.

i don't really pay attention to the specifics of someone's profile. i assumed that everyone on here shared something in common which is MAC... that's why i joined. 

bottom line, everyone at one point or another will have an issue with someone else on here just because there's like a billion of us who have different opinions/views but it's nothing to be taken out on against the site itself. i think if someone thinks it's that bad then they can just unjoin themselves (lol! i know that's not a word but you know what i mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## EllieFerris (Aug 20, 2008)

I have only been a member for a month or so, but I have to say that this site is awesome! I've checked out the others that people mention and this one is far superior.

I have yet to run across a mean person here or see a mean post. Even when critiquing a FOTD/EOTD, folks have been very gentle. I haven't posted myself yet, but I've seen people post different opinions and no one has gotten nasty.

I even had inquired into buying some postcards and my finances took a bad turn. The girl was so cool about it, very nice and sincere!

I've recommended this site many times! You all do a great job and I'm very grateful that I found Specktra!


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 20, 2008)

well my english is bad and I'm not as "good" at makeup as a lot of people here, and I've received GREAT advice since the first time I posted here, and from what I see the moderators are always trying to make this a better place.. what I like here is that no one is rude to you, everybody has a nice thing to say and make you feel better, and thats priceless. I actually come here everyday. thank you


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 20, 2008)

From a newbie's perspective (I just joined a couple of days ago) I have had an overwhelmingly positive experience here.  Specktra is truly a plethora of information and has a wonderful diversity of members.

Nothing but love from me.


----------



## tinagrzela (Aug 20, 2008)

Did you guys notice? I left a comment on that Livejournal thread when it started...I'm like the 10th or 15th comment...same username. Specktra has always been my first love and will always be!!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 20, 2008)

Those complaints don't even make any sense. 

Sounds like a lot of sour grapes from a handful of people who think that they instantly deserve the recognition that comes from being a participating member of a community for a little while. You get back from Specktra what you put in. If you make no effort, you might come away feeling like they do. 

That kind of whining is so passive/aggressive obnoxious. It's like screaming "Someone, anyone, please tell me that I'm needed and wanted! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!"


****wanders away singing "Nobody likes me. Everybody hates me. I think I'll go eat worms" ****


----------



## concertina (Aug 20, 2008)

Nothing I'm about to say hasn't already been said by someone else, but I feel the need to heap the love...

The only issue I've *EVER* had with Specktra was when I first joined, the layout and amount of forums and subforums was overwhelming. There was just so much information!! There's *ALWAYS* going to be a learning period whenever you join a new forum; you have to learn their 'tone' and way of doing things. 

That said, I've belonged to a lot of forums over the years and Specktra is absolutely one of the nicest. Things can get heated in Deep Thoughts or Chatter, but of *COURSE* people are going to have different opinions; just be respectful and back up what you say with actual facts. 

Janice, I think this forum is fabulous. I think you, and all the mods, do a fabulous job. The LJ community can be really, really bitchy (evidenced by when I (and tons of others) was accepted and all the 'old' people got pissed) so try not to let it get you down. 

I love it here. LJ can suck it.


----------



## cubachinita (Aug 20, 2008)

The only issue I've *EVER* had with Specktra was when I first joined, the layout and amount of forums and subforums was overwhelming.

*I have to agree with her. When i first came to this site i was so super lost. I couldnt find anything. I spent so much time  trying to find where it said "forums" so i can click on it. 
What i dislike is the search button. Sometimes i type in something and it gives me threads that i feel doesnt relate at all to what i am looking for. But maybe its because there are no threads about what i am looking for? idk.
*


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I don't think there is a social clique issue, but it was implied by a forum novice who doesn't spend any time here. Do you feel that Specktra is "cliquey"? Is there a certain group of members who are especially rude or snarky? Post counts are visible unless you navigate to the profile, I removed them from the user information area purposely. So I don't *think* that has anything to do with it. Do you think this has anything to do with the way some people claim to be treated?_

 
No, I do not feel that way.  I make sure to post comments on new and older members and I have seen the same love.   I enjoy Specktra a lot.

Personally, I do not assume new Specktra members are novices, so I would never be anyone rude (regardless of expertise).  

I have not seen rudeness on this site.  For example, if someone asks about CCO and MSF, even though there are numerous threads explaining what they are, someone will answer the question and move on.  No one ever says "why don't you search the forum before posting questions?" *well, I have never seen that response*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 20, 2008)

Now I have to come in and post my thoughts on the issue:

Not only do I vehemently disagree with everything they said on lj, but I will even turn what they said back around on them. LJ isn't always the friendliest place and people don't always get heard there. Sure its a good site, but come on- be fair people. Don't trash a site because you didn't take the time to get to know it. 

It makes me so angry to see people bad mouth this site on another community...

Specktra has been nothing but good to me from the very beginning and in it's arms I have found nothing but support, camaraderie, and a place to chat with intelligent and beautiful like minded individuals. 

Let me also mention how many of our new members have contributed their thoughts, obviously they love the site as much as us old timers who have been around for a bit longer (i am going on over a year and a half). Seriously, this site has everything I could ever want and I spend hours on it a day. 

Keep doing what you do Janice because this site is amazing and I very much appreciate all the work that you and the mods do to keep this site amazing. You obviously care about the site and us (hence the creation of this thread), and I know I speak for myself and others when I say we love specktra and everything you do for it


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 20, 2008)

Specktra is...

1. The easiest to navigate forum of it's size and type I have visited
2. The most welcoming forum I have ever visited right from the first post
3. The BEST resource for MAC possible
4. The only forum where people try and help on whatever question you ask

Seriously some people moan for moanings sake, on the whole it's worthless and non-constructive criticism.


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 20, 2008)

Personally, what I love about this site is that there isn't a whole mess of immature drama that you generally find in LJ.  We have members from all age groups, and almost everyone is respectful of that.  We don't have threads full of macros, insults, and crazy blinking text.  There's information where you need it, places to vent when you need that, and a place to ponder social/political/economic issues.  

Frankly, I find that some people who post on LJ (and I DO NOT mean everyone!  Just a select few) are hungry for attention.  For lack of a better word, they want "fans" who will leave 10 comments each on how amazing the makeup looks and how envious they are of the skill involved.   They aren't the sort of people who come here to learn new things and to chat about things they're excited about.   What's the point of loving makeup if you never want to improve and you think you're the best ever?  

I've only posted two FOTDs, and everyone was super nice and complimentary, but I did get some POLITE suggestions about my choice of lip color and it really broadened my horizons (I've always been stuck in a nude-lip rut.  Myth, Myth, Myth lol)  I appreciate that Specktra members are usually honest and helpful.  


I realize it has to sting quite a bit to read those negative comments, but please know that the majority of us here love the site and appreciate all the hard work that goes into creating a successful, drama-free community of makeup lovers.


----------



## Patricia (Aug 20, 2008)

i'm a member of a few different forums (not makeup only) and i can honestly say this is one of the best

people are really nice

it's well organised (you post something in LJ or a MUA board and it's hard to look for it afterwards, here everything is divided by topics and you can search by user and all that, it's so much better)

and yeh sometimes someone can be a bit bitchy but aren't we all sometimes? plus, like someone else said, sometimes typing can lead to misunderstanding, it's not like a real life conversation where your voice has a tone and you have face expressions... i don't usually get offended by someone's bitchy remark


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 20, 2008)

This has to be the least bitchy forum I've ever visited, those comments are totally unfair.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 20, 2008)

I have been on Specktra for about year and a half now... and have nothing but positive experiences.  Everybody is so friendly and helpful.  I love it here... i have made so many friends from being on here.  

Janice I wouldn't worry about what they said... they are entitled to their opinions but obviously didn't take time to actually look around the site and see what it is about.  You have tons of members and everybody is happy here.

There are some members that are rude and mean sometimes but you get that anywhere you go but the mods always say something if somebody is being offensive.  You guys are great!  

I do find it a bit cliquey but again that is to be expected because we are mostly females and we always form cliques... but nobody ever leaves anybody out.  There has been members that have been here for longer and obviously feel comfortable with others but I have never felt that people have excluded me when I first got here.

BTW... thanks for changing the search function... that was really annoying.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't frequent a lot of the actual makeup parts of Specktra, but what I do notice is regardless of post number or perceived "popularity", that most, if not all, of the problems get addressed in the Chatter sections.

I think that it speaks volumes about this community if members are willing to dispense, IMO, good advice to strangers.


----------



## jbid (Aug 20, 2008)

i'm on specktra at least 6 hours a day, (yeah, i'm procrastinating!) even though i don't post a lot. so, i'm like a silent observer.
specktra is the first and only for me, so i can't really compare to other forums, but it always amazes me how some "rude" (not rude, but not polite as well) comments can be replied as "i think you misunderstand me" and the tension dissapears in a minute. i think ppl here are _so kind _that they wanna avoid argument, even when "attacked". 
i don't find it cliquey, however there are "specktra celebrities" and they attract much more attention than anybody else. i think it's pretty natural, they make more efforts.
about the navigation: i find it easy to understand and it is well organized, with a good search engine and each subforum has a good description. and i adore "view first unread"!

you shouldn't care so much, you're doing a great job and you're appreciated!

ps: i think my english wasn't enough to express myself. in short, i love specktra!


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 20, 2008)

Something else I want to add after thinking about this for a bit,
If people find Specktra an "offensive and rude" makeup community, then they are, in my honest opinion, VERY sensitive...

This is not an offensive or rude forum... I've never received such gracious replies to things I've posted as I have here on Specktra.

I also wanted to show everyone an example of what a crappy, catty forum is. I am part of a social networking site (not facebook), and we have a forums section. One of the threads is for people to post pictures of themselves (its called Picture Addicts Anonymous)

To give everyone an example of what a rude forum is, I opened _any one_ of the threads with some ones posted picture in it and read the replies.
A girl posted three pictures of her and her friends, cute pics, just them having fun.

Here are the replies.
_*"YOU ARE SO DISGUSTING"*_
_*"so much ugly"*_
_*"i never want mo's. Or to look at your pictures. I seriously regret opening this."*_ 

Those were the only replies.
Except for one other reply commenting on something inside the photo, not the people themselves.

Thats what most of the replies in any of the threads are like. That is an offensive and rude community forum. This, Specktra, is not.


<3 love to all my wonderful specktrettes.


----------



## macedout (Aug 20, 2008)

keep up the great work, and ignore the negative-its just jealousy. it is simply the very BEST forum, feels like a big family, and i too am on several times a day! so welcoming....anyone who says contrary obviously is speaking out of ignorance!


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Aug 20, 2008)

In my humble opinion, I am just happy that those who don't like Specktra have another place to go to that they enjoy. I have loved this site from my first visit and I now happily spend 95% of my online browsing time right here! Have I visited other forums? Yep. Were some of them good? Yeah. However, for whatever reason(s) I did not (and still do not) frequent any of them very often. I can honestly say that once I found Specktra, I just stopped thinking about other places that did not work for me; consequently, the last thing I would be interested in doing is discussing forums I liked less, here on a forum I love. For me, that would tangle my Specktra experience with things that are: A) in the past; B) unpleasant; C) unimportant (given that I found somewhere I *do* enjoy being); and D) (most importantly to me) a distraction from MAC and makeup-related discourse (which is the entire reason I wished for an online community to belong to in the very first place!) So in that spirit I would like to focus on what I love about Specktra, rather than what I dislike anywhere else...

I love the care that the moderators take to ensure I (we) have a quality experience at each and every visit. 
I find the thread topics engaging, informative, and carefully organized. The well-groomed site makes discussions livelier and (for a relative newbie like me) easier to search, follow, and join-in. 
4 words: Clearance bin! Loves it! 
I like the posts counter and reputation point tally because I can see how active people are and I feel good when someone thanks me for a post. (Maybe that sounds silly but so what! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 
I appreciate the wide variety of smiley faces I can choose from. Sometimes I need a smiley face that is making an obscene hand gesture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 or one that just looks obscene for no good reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... 
I love all the inside scoop I read about upcoming MAC collections, and don't even start me on the swatches! How awesome is buying online when you can view a product on someone's skin?!?!?!?! 
I LOVE to talk about makeup and even more specifically MAC makeup! I always feel my time is well spent here and I ALWAYS learn something each visit. 
Finally, this is just my favorite site that is devoted to my favorite (and only) hobby--MAC! I have listed some of my most favorite aspects of Specktra in this post. Overall my perference for Specktra is based on my personal likes and expectations which are a reflection of me and who I am, not this site or any other. 
I guess what I am trying to convey is that even if I had strong feelings of dislike about other sites, my instinct is to appreciate the good about where I am instead of giving attention to the bad from where I was. I love Specktra and if I come across something that I would like to see changed/added/improved (because _I think_ it would benefit _everyone not just me_) I'll make a post and find the perfect smiley face to acessorize it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, without further ado can we get back to our regularly scheduled eye liner?!?!!??!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Aug 20, 2008)

The LJ site is boring anyway. I love specktra, but I've gotta say... I do agree with some of those things. I feel that some of the posters have strong opinions and feel the need to prove others wrong. Other than that, specktra is a great site, and it's soooo helpful. Where would we be without the upcoming collection information?


----------



## Janice (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok, so seriously to those who have alluded there is an issue with some posters could you please PM me or IM me to discuss the issues there are with those certain people? Like I said previously I *need* information to make any positive changes I can to the forum atmosphere. 

Thanks to everyone for all your kind and loving words.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Well I am sad that people feel the need to post such nasty things about Specktra.  I am a member of other boards but I have chosen to spend 99% of my time on Specktra because of the FRIENDLY and HELPFUL members and because the site is easy to navigate.  Also the mods are a big part of why I stay here as well.  You are all helpful and do a great job making this site such a fun place to be.  I think it boils down to that you can't please everyone.  That is why the internet is such a great thing because people can pick and choose which boards they want to spend time at. No one is forcing those people to be here.

I have been a member of Specktra for over 2 1/2 years and I have never been made to feel like I didn't belong here or that people were rude to me.

I enjoy that I can come here and not feel judged or afraid to voice my opinion.  Janice I think that Specktra is the best beauty site around and I am proud to be a part of it.  To each their own.  Please don't take it personal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 As you all know English is not my first language, but I have never had any problems to find my way and my place here on Specktra!! 

I am so proud of being an accepted member even if my English is not the best sometimes. 
I love being here and meeting so many nice people all over the world who share my passion for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Specktra is much more than just a beauty site (MAC is more than beauty, it is an attitude to life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), it is a place to make friends and everyone is welcomed here!

Thanks so much Janice and all you others from the staff for all your hard work here to make this site such a wonderful place. We love you for that!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Something else I want to add after thinking about this for a bit,
If people find Specktra an "offensive and rude" makeup community, then they are, in my honest opinion, VERY sensitive...

This is not an offensive or rude forum... I've never received such gracious replies to things I've posted as I have here on Specktra.

I also wanted to show everyone an example of what a crappy, catty forum is. I am part of a social networking site (not facebook), and we have a forums section. One of the threads is for people to post pictures of themselves (its called Picture Addicts Anonymous)

To give everyone an example of what a rude forum is, I opened any one of the threads with some ones posted picture in it and read the replies.
A girl posted three pictures of her and her friends, cute pics, just them having fun.

Here are the replies.
*"YOU ARE SO DISGUSTING"*
*"so much ugly"*
*"i never want mo's. Or to look at your pictures. I seriously regret opening this."* 

Those were the only replies.
Except for one other reply commenting on something inside the photo, not the people themselves.

Thats what most of the replies in any of the threads are like. That is an offensive and rude community forum. This, Specktra, is not.

<3 love to all my wonderful specktrettes._

 
I'm glad that you posted that.  That is an example of an "offensive and rude" makeup community where that type of behavior is allowed and reflective of the overall culture of the community.  Specktra is nothing like that but that is not to say that there are not rude and offensive people within the community.  That is extreme and completely unnecessary.  I think the rude and offensive behavior I see here is a lot more subtle because what you explained would never be tolerated here.


----------



## NtheSticks (Aug 20, 2008)

Janice;
your site isn't unfriendly; horrible; clique-ish; or any of a few other words I've read.
is it easy to navigate?  about as easy as any other forum type website.
is it friendly, helpful, and full of good content?  yes.  Good tips for skin, techniques, and so forth.
Are many of the styles 'over the top' or overly dramatic?  this site does seem to have a flair for the dramatic group.  But so?  I'm not and don't feel imposed upon.  And as a previous image consultant for another company, I do know some things about the canvas that is our face.

I'm a member of LJ.  I'm a member of some other sites for other discussions.  I  can only say those who 'this site sucks' or 'this site is FULL of rude people' need to get a thicker skin.  Get over it.

Have a blast


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_...You can't have it all, IMO. Specktra is a great community, but not everyone will like it. Same with LJ._

 
*I agree! 

**Specktra is a microcosm of the world; 
any group of people, cyber or not, will be similar. *
*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 21, 2008)

I wouldn't post on LJ simply because people aren't nearly as friendly as they are here, and also because I can't stand LJ format. I love Specktra! I lurked forever before I finally got the courage to post. It wasn't because I thought anyone would be mean to me, but mostly because I was intimidated by the wealth of knowledge people have here. I'm glad I decided to start posting though, as I enjoy sharing what I know and learning more from others. I really can't find any fault with Specktra. It's a resource I'm very glad to have.


----------



## devin (Aug 21, 2008)

I absolutely love this site and think that you all do a wonderful job of maintaining it. This is one of the few forums I still visit. I appreciate your hard work and dedication. Like someone said earlier, you can't please everyone, there will always be exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Patricia (Aug 21, 2008)

i forgot to add, i've been on that LJ community for YEARS (i'm talking about 2003, even before i had bought my first MAC product) and in the beginning it wasn't that bad, there were a few regulars posting fotds, really good ones, and lots of info 

BUT NOW it's just basically sales sales sales and a bunch of stupid girls thinking the own the place... i don't like it anymore


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 21, 2008)

i posted on that LJ specktra thing the other day saying how i love specktra more.. and now its deleted.

They must be deleting all the nice comments, sad!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i posted on that LJ specktra thing the other day saying how i love specktra more.. and now its deleted.

They must be deleting all the nice comments, sad!_

 





  omg... that is just wrong.  Another reason to dislike LJ.


----------



## Briar (Aug 21, 2008)

I really love the Specktra site.  I'm not a terribly active member, I mostly post FOTDs and occasionally in some of the other topics so I may not have a representative experience but overall I've been thrilled.  The few times my posts have been "ignored" were in the recomendations thread, I just figured people didn't have answers to my questions.  I certainly didn't take it personally.  I love the diversity here, and that's what keeps me coming back.  I will say that I've been saddened to see people who've had a more "punky" look with facial piercings and whatnot disappear.  They'll post FOTDs for a month or two and get little to no comments from others on their looks.  I'm sure that's discouraging and it does appear as if people who prefer an alternative look aren't appreciated.  That being said, overall I love this community and find it friendly and easy to use.  I've learned so much about makeup application, and makeup in general here.  

Thanks Janice and the Mods for all the hard work you do!


----------



## revinn (Aug 21, 2008)

I literally come on this site as soon as I get home. It's my home page!! I love Specktra, everything about it. I find it easy to navigate, and there's no feeling like the feeling I get from seeing info about a new collection, or seeing a new post in the swatches thread. GAWD, I sound like the biggest dork..haha, but I don't care. I like that you have choices on this site, you can discuss ANY of your passions here. Do I think it can get cliquey here? Occasionally. Do I think that sometimes people COME OFF as rude? Occasionally. I don't always feel comfortable posting, but I know that no one would ever cross a line on this site, which is why I keep coming back. Anytime you have communication over the Internet, people will sometimes take things the wrong way. You can't hear each others tones or anything like that; miscommunication is to be expected. That's why I don't consider those little things a problem, nor would I ever stop coming here just for that. I love Specktra, keep up the good work!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Janice,

I read some of the comments and thought I post my take on this too. I've been a member for around 6 months now. Specktra is definietly one of the best online communities I've ever been a member of. That, plus you are the only admin that is so caring that comes and asks ppl if they think they're mistreated and such. I think that is rare and makes me like this website and you so much more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like some other ppl, I've tried LJ too but it's too difficult to navigate and I don't have the patience to spend time in there. My lunch hour is supposed to be fun and relaxing, so I choose Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep up the good work Janice. We love you, ignore all the haters


----------



## Nadeshda (Aug 21, 2008)

Seriously, I never understood the people who go "ZOMG, it's a clique!! EVIL!!"... this is a forum, members are people, people interact and you feel empathy and you are more drawned to certain people and friendships start to form. What's so unsual and bad about that? Isn't it what we do everyday, and in all sorts of situations? I would be surprised if there *weren't* any cliques on a forum.

Personally, I really like it here. Althought I'm not friends with anyone here, and it's obvious that some people are friends with eachother, I never felt unwelcomed. What I particularly like about this is that I've barely seen any drama. Generally mods close threads or warn people as soon as they see something can create problems, they act really fast and before things can get heated. I also really like to see the admins hanging around and posting... on most forums I go to, they just stand "in the shadows" and only post where there's a database crash, if that! lol

I've been to LJ a couple of times, but I don't have an account or anything, and personally, I just find it confusing. I'm used to vBulletin/phpbb forums with formats similar to Specktra, and it obviously takes a while to figure out where certain threads are, which subforums you like best, but it's not like it's a hard feat, it just takes a couple of days, specially when you become addicted to Specktra and come here like 5 times a day.


----------



## miss_supra (Aug 21, 2008)

Absolutely not! With any forum you will come across people with strong opinions. Internet can be one of the worst forms of communication because you cannot really tell the intent of what a person is saying. It may seem rude online, but if spoken to in a certain manner in person it can be taken as real undertanding and sincerity. The "talking down" from what I have seen are girls trying to explain things as simple as possible so other can understand. It helped me understand a lot of things. 

This place is really tame, and most the people here are super helpful. I wouldn't have been able to complete my dream without the information from this site.

But you always can't please everyone.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 21, 2008)

OMG my very FIRST entry on mac_cosmetics on LJ I got some very bitchy, mean and rude comments!! MY FIRST ENTRY PEOPLE!!!! Ugh. So that totally turned me off from posting on that site. I usually look but rarely post cuz there are some nasty people over there. 

I, like most of you girls, LOVE Specktra.


----------



## couturesista (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't think the people on here are rude. This is the first forum that I joined and I love it, hell I'll probably lose my job because I'm always on Spektra while at work. Janice, heres a list of the things I love about Spektra,
 1. Diversity, I feel like I learn something new about an unknown culture everyday.
 2. Creativity, the people here inspire me to be creative with makeup, fashion and music.
 3. Point of View, I love how we can discuss everything from makeup, politics, kids, relationships, racism, to religion without feeling offended and sometimes I come away with a new perspective on certain issues.
 I know I sound very corny, but this is like therapy, shopping, friendships, laughter and everything in between. Although I don't know any of you guys personally when I read some of the issues that ur going through I feel bad, like u guys are my friends. This is a very welcoming community. Theres enough crappy stuff going on in the world, it feels good to be able to log on and forget ur troubles for one hr. or 10. Who wants to visit a site where people will be mean and rude to them? Just say HI HATER and keep it movin Janice!!!!!


----------



## User93 (Aug 21, 2008)

i agree with spectrettes giving a positive feedback about our specktra, and i dont wanna repeat already said wise words, just wanted to add my 2 cents and tell that i do care and appreciate a lot work of Janice and our awesome moderators. 

Specktra is an awesome, warm, nice place. And what about that comment there about picking on words? Representing the international part of the community i can say that never i felt so welcome and so NOT worried about making mistakes in spelling. I think specktra already helped so many people, cheered up so many of us. Here people are able to speak up about problems, worries, and still feel they will be understood. I met absolutely gorgeous, interesting, beautiful minded people here. Specktra is a real authority in make-up and mac sourses.. So what that sorry people do is steal pics from here, steal previews of collections, steal ideas, and then deny being on specktra anyhow. 

Behind every succesful person lies a pack of haters, thats the price you pay being the 1st and the best. Thanks for everything team Specktra.


----------



## laguayaca (Aug 21, 2008)

straight up haters...I love love love this place!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Aug 21, 2008)

I just sort of have to laugh at this, my mama always said when you hear something negative: CONSIDER THE SOURCE. I looked at some of the posts on that board and after like 2 or 3 it was clear: misery loves company. Some people just need SOMEthing to complain about and need someone to join in. I love Specktra, I will say I was slightly confused in the beginning about navigation but since I loved the concept so much I stuck it out and now I will probably get FIRED for all my internet usage at work: ON SPECKTRA ALL DAY lol. Everyone has been so kind, welcoming and encouraging and I attribute that to you, Janice and the very smart and talented people you have in place as mods. NON-CC is not welcome. Period. Point blank. That's a good feeling to know I can put my mug on display and people aren't going to blast me. LOL I'm a MAC artist and I'm even going to be insecure at times ya know? Don't let this get you down, don't trip. They're haters.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_....And finally, there's a certain formula here that works. It's inarguable that it works because Janice, look how many times it's been cribbed and copied......_

 
Yet even the copiers throw in a snide remark.  Well, that's about the level of class I expected.


----------



## Kalico (Aug 21, 2008)

I've lurked around Specktra for a few months... since around right before Fafi came out. I come here at least once a day but I don't get involved much (except giving MAC all my money).

I lurk on many other forums as well, and I have to say this is one of the friendliest forums I've been on. Either the people are fantastically _nice_ or the mods are seriously on top of things. I think it's a bit of both. And there's a lot to be said for good mods and I think this forum reflects that.

It's a good size too, not too small but not too big (in terms of how many active users there are). It's not at all complicated to navigate. People will complain about anything.

I also wanted to add: About new people not feeling "welcome" and feeling ignored... It's pretty much the same on any forum. That I've visited, anyway. You have to build up a presence and have something to contribute before people begin to recognize you and respond to you.

Sorry if I've just repeated what everyone else has said.


----------



## Willa (Aug 21, 2008)

The quotes you posted are something new to me
I never experienced anything like what they are saying...
To be true, I came on this site because I was tired of those girls on Live journals... THEY can be very rude sometimes


----------



## VioletB (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok.  I have to throw in my two cents.  I apologize if this is repetitive of any previous posts.. alas, I think the majority of opinions has reached a standard consensus.  

First of all, *not once* have I ever felt uncomfortable or awkward on this site because of any posts, good or bad.  I feel extremely comfortable posting here, and I also feel like I can share an opinion, whether others agree or disagree.  Maybe there's been times where others have strongly disagreed with statements I have made, but I do not take it personally, as I feel every human being has the right to think, feel, and believe however he / she pleases.  I have nothing bad to say of other communities, as honestly, Specktra has been my number one "go to" site from the very beginning, and I haven't felt the need to join other communities to gain knowledge.  

Second, I like the way Specktra is set up.  As with any site, it just takes time and patience to learn and navigate.  I also like to see how many times users have been thanked in posts.  I feel like it gives credibility, which is nice to know there are reliable sources out there, (mainly for leaks as to upcoming launches, product swatches, etc.)  It also proves how awesome Specktra really is that someone would care to have five hundred gajillion posts!!  (wink wink nudge nudge.. Jamie) It's also nice to see who takes the site seriously and those who participate actively in discussions.  

Third, why are we here?  We all have a love for MAC, and makeup in general.  I don't think anyone should feel uncomfortable posting an FOTD for fear of criticism or snide remarks.  Makeup is about creativity and self expression.  As long as you love the way you look, and have confidence when you walk out the door, that is all that matters.  Who cares if it's not blended enough, the lips are too nude.. Whatever!!  If we all looked like pretty paper dolls, how boring would it be??  I LOVE looking through FOTDS and seeing all the creativity expressed through makeup.  And a big HELL YES for all those who post!  Constructive criticism is only someone else's opinion, and if you don't like it, who cares?  I also LOVE to see everyone grow in their talents.  Makeup is truly a matter of trial, error, and experience!!  I think it's awful to see other people bashing our awesome community, and girls will be mean until the day the world explodes.  We just need to keep our heads high, letting snarky comments roll off our backs.  Can I just say that I am so grateful for Janice, Jamie, Jen, and all others who help make Specktra what it is today:  A fantastic community where we can share makeup tips, beautiful faces, frustrations, even snippits of our lives.  And honestly I don't think I would be a MAC employee right now if it weren't for Specktra.  I appreciate everything and everyone in our fabulous community. 

Thanks for reading.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kristen


----------



## VioletB (Aug 21, 2008)

PS.  For the record, Jamie has 12,153 posts!!  (As of 8/21/08 at 5:01 pm MST!)

(*I personally think that is awesome.)


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 21, 2008)

Holy shit dude. I talk a lot.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_PS.  For the record, Jamie has 12,153 posts!!  (As of 8/21/08 at 5:01 pm MST!)

(*I personally think that is awesome.)




_

 
We require her to post in her sleep.  She isn't allowed to leave her computer desk, either. We keep her on a chain.  She hasn't seen her kids or husband in years.  We don't allow it, because we feel that would take away from her valuable posting time.  The whole thing is rather cruel, actually.






  Get to work, Jamie!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 21, 2008)

I love when you wield the whip. Especially when you wear your thighhighs.


----------



## VioletB (Aug 21, 2008)

LOL I think the point has been proven with the previous two comments that Specktra is utterly AWESOME.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_I really love the Specktra site._

 
*I love Specktra, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope to write more about *why* I love Specktra...Life has been crazier than  usual.
*​
[QUOTE...I love the diversity here, and that's what keeps me coming back.  I will say that I've been saddened to see people who've had a more "punky" look with facial piercings and whatnot disappear.  They'll post FOTDs for a month or two and get little to no comments from others on their looks.  I'm sure that's discouraging and it does appear as if people who prefer an alternative look aren't appreciated.[/quote]

*Sorry that's happened to anyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Sweet of you to  speak  up for any people to whom this may have happened.*


*I woudn't class myself as "punky," (maybe sometimes ?) but I definitely don't think I'm....hmmm...Well, late's face it - I'm a weirdo. I don't have a label, altho several may fit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have posted several  FOTD's (more EOTD's, as I have no time for foundation, etc.)... *
*I have received nothing but sweet, encouraging, and affirming responses  from other posters. People have been absolutely wonderful to me when I've posted my photos & odd little stories. ( & thank you, angels. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













)*

*Sadly, I don't get the time I would like on Specktra; perhaps I come across as selfish, as I don't thank many people on their FOTDs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would *so* love to be able to do so-but I don't see many of the FOTDs, an integral, inspiring, fascinating, informative area of Specktra. *

*     I must choose how I spend my spare Moments, as I'm home with my  child, who has special needs. I am also his preschool teacher right now (my hubby helps with all when he's home.) I must also make time for my writing, as well as for reading, etc. etc...When I post on Specktra, I'm either selfishly posting a strange eye creation, or participating in one (often heated) discussion or another (great catharthis) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*I am going to try to make time to see and comment upon more FOTDs. People have been so wonderful to me! I am selfish... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I apologize to anyone who could have used more encouragement & who may have stopped posting photos, with the idea that people didn't appreciate their uniqueness.  I believe uniqueness absolutely has a place here; people do not seem judgemental when commenting upon FOTDs...or I would not have posted a 2nd or 3rd EOTD...*

*MAC is about uniqueness is it not? Please come back & post, people who feel you look "alternative".  I send you my appreciation just in case I miss you ( & I hope not to miss your post.)*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*​*Janice...
While I'm here,  I want to tell you what an amazing job you & your team are doing. Please don't let the nonsensical comments of these people hurt you. You need only see the sheer number of members here, to reaffirm
yourself about how much we love you. I do not know what I'd do without Specktra in my Life. I can make a brief stop on here throughout (most) Days, & learn a new technique for eyebrows, or find a poll which gives me a smile ("TNP" come to mind) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;  I( have learned so much about makeup & makeup application here...

**I spend more time on Specktra than I spend anywhere else on line, by far...I would probably do so, even if I had unlimited Net-surfing Time. *
*
If I have ever (or ever do) hurt anyone's feelings in a post, please forgive me. I am a person behind this screen. You may not understand my reason for writing a strong opinion (i.e. in the Chat forums) but I never mean to offend anyone personally....

I have also become: more addicted to makeup than I already was,
aware of & somewhat addicted to MAC,
but most importantly, affirmed by lovely friends with whom I share about Life, Love & Makeup (and even more so in PMs).*

*Specktra chases away my frequent feelings of loneliness & isolation, as well as teaches me more & more about the Diversity which We Are, 
Being Human Beings. 

Specktra is one of the most amazing places I have ever experienced; people from so many diverse socio-ethnic backgrounds are United here...The world needs more places like Specktra, as well as more people who are as kind-Hearted as the people who visit here.
*
*I have so much gratitude to you, Janice, and to all of you.*

*love & peace, xxxxxxxxxCherylFaithxxxxxxxxx  *​


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 21, 2008)

Violet...I'm sorry, I don't have time to laugh. I'm busy upping my post count.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Violet...I'm sorry, I don't have time to laugh. I'm busy upping my post count. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Keep typing, dammit!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 21, 2008)

I am fairly new to this site...But I have found everyone here to be very supportive. But as everyone else has stated...You can never please everyone it's just not humanly possible...There is always going to be a few that dislike or disagree but you have to concentrate on the other 98% that truly enjoy the site and I am one of those 98%...I look everyday and get great new makeup ideas...

My only complaint....As far as NAVIGATION is .... This site has really made me run up my American Express at MAC and the CCO and I just can't seem to get my car to navigate from going to the mall to buy more!!! Shame on SPEKTRA!!! for having good looking women (and men) with great makeup application skills!!!


----------



## Patricia (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_To be true, I came on this site because I was tired of those girls on Live journals... THEY can be very rude sometimes




_

 
exactly the same here

i used to go to LJ everyday and sometimes i visited specktra but slowly i moved away from LJ and i eneded up here cos LJ got really bad, barely anyone posts good fotds there, it's just not good anymore and people there suck (most of them)

they love drama there seriously

while here everybody tries to help and even if people have different opinions no one uses insults or causes trouble, it's lovely

WE ROCK GIRLS


----------



## VioletB (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, we rock.

I'm trying to up my post count as well.


----------



## keirii (Aug 21, 2008)

I've never seen any rude people... maybe these livejournal posters just want mommies to say "You're the greatest, sunshine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





", instead of people to have actual interaction with them.. :/


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Aug 21, 2008)

Are these girls smoking the drapes or something? Take a look around at some of the threads on here and the show of support Specktra members give to each other, especially when a member has a problem or is in a time of need. I've never been on Lame Journal before but if the boards there are half as friendly and supportive as here, I'll eat my keyboard.


----------



## laperle (Aug 21, 2008)

Keyboards are VERY difficult to digest! You won't need to do that, anyway!


----------



## Briar (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*I woudn't class myself as "punky," (maybe sometimes ?) but I definitely don't think I'm....hmmm...Well, late's face it - I'm a weirdo. I don't have a label, altho several may fit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have posted several FOTD's (more EOTD's, as I have no time for foundation, etc.)... *
*I have received nothing but sweet, encouraging, and affirming responses from other posters. People have been absolutely wonderful to me when I've posted my photos & odd little stories. ( & thank you, angels. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













)*

_

 
'sokay, you're a lovely werido.  I'm totally a weirdo too so I get it.  As to my comment about people with a more punky look, I'm not sure they disappeared because of lack of support, its just a possibility.  Maybe, unlike myself, they actually have a life.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't belong to too many forums, mostly because of the negativity.  I stay here and the few others I belong to exactly because they don't contain that kind of stuff.  I really don't want to read a ton of posts of people putting each other down, I'm a positive person in general, I don't have time to bog myself down in crap.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_'sokay, you're a lovely werido._

 
*Yours is one of the sweetest compliments I've ever received. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!
I am a lovely weirdo...singing to myself & smiling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxxx
*
 Quote:

  I'm totally a weirdo too so I get it.  
 
*You're a sweetHeart.* !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​

 Quote:

  As to my comment about people with a more punky look, I'm not sure they disappeared because of lack of support, its just a possibility.  Maybe, unlike myself, they actually have a life.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
*That's a wonderful thought. Maybe so! 

**& you *do* have a Life.*​ *You do sound like a positive, kind person...
You're one of the people who makes Specktra so Rich.*

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok, I have to- get a room Jamie and Jenn! I want to see this whip and chains u 2 are talking about.

In all seriousness come on, how awesome are our mods?!


----------



## BenefitAddict (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

  It's just everytime I've posted there I think because I don't have 438240280 posts they think I know nothing about mac and talk to me like an idiot.  
 
That one goes on a lot. I'm new here, and it seems kind of annoying how a lot of people were thanked like 9,000 times, are quick to post swatches, and have every single product on the market. It's just intimidating.

EDIT: AND the same people always have already gone to MAC training and they are professional MAC artists and they have most of the colors memorized.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BenefitAddict* 

 
_That one goes on a lot. I'm new here, and it seems kind of annoying how a lot of people were thanked like 9,000 times, are quick to post swatches, and have every single product on the market. It's just intimidating.

EDIT: AND the same people always have already gone to MAC training and they are professional MAC artists and they have most of the colors memorized._

 
We are 37,885 members here - they probably can't be all professional MAC artists.  
I started here 9 months ago, not beeing a MAC artists and not having English as my first language. And nevertheless it wasn't difficult at all to become an accepted member here!

It is the mixture of all people here that makes Specktra so special and I am so thankful we have all the MAs here who are very helpful if you need them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you want you can be a part of this here as well soon - it is up to you! Everyone is welcomed.


----------



## red (Aug 22, 2008)

One important thing, that we shouldn’t lose sight of, is that we’re a multi-cultural, multi-national community with different ways of communicating and expressing ourselves. What may be considered rude (or abrupt) in one culture may be totally accepted and normal behavior in another. So when that Aussie (as an example) is acting like a hussie LOL LOL .. I don’t say “what the f—K”, but I smile and giggle instead, because she’s just being natural :-D


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BenefitAddict* 

 
_That one goes on a lot. I'm new here, and it seems kind of annoying how a lot of people were thanked like 9,000 times, are quick to post swatches, and have every single product on the market. It's just intimidating.

EDIT: AND the same people always have already gone to MAC training and they are professional MAC artists and they have most of the colors memorized._

 
I don't think the swatch thing is so bad... I like seeing well-photographed swatches, because sometimes I'm too lazy to trek to MAC or Sephora. I think everyone is simply trying to be helpful. I can say most, if not all, of the people who are posting are simply very enthusiastic about the product and aren't trying to show off. They want to be helpful. One of the nicest things I notice about people here is regardless of skill, everyone seems to be pretty encouraging. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it depends on the what kinds of questions are posted to how people react. There are certain questions I would think someone was relatively new to a brand would ask. Stuff like "What's my color in this foundation?" or "How does a formula wear?" I think sometimes writing comes off as dismissive and harsher than intended; we can't hear tone, and most of us aren't reading over every word to make the posts articulate.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 22, 2008)

i haven't read this entire thread, but i just am reading the lj entry right now and i noticed this:
 Quote:

  But honestly, I doubt ANYONE would go through the hassle of opening someone's profile just to look at how many comments they've made. LOL. "post count" isn't a big deal on LJ, it seems to only be a big deal on actual message boards.  
 
don't you have to go into somebody's profile here to see how many posts they've made, as well?

i've never seen a problem here. sure, sometimes you'll see some criticism on fotds or something that wasn't solicited, but that isn't the forum/staff's fault. i can see how some people might be bothered by what's said in the deep thoughts/love & relationships forums, but there are warnings for those...so it's an enter at your descretion thing.

i personally enjoy all my time spent here. i don't think i've ever gotten any response to anything that would make me want to talk shit on specktra. when i first started posting here, my makeup "skills" were awful and i didn't know an nc shade from an nw. these days, i can step to the mac counter (or any other makeup counter, for that matter) and not be fooled into buying something i don't need by an ma who's trying to get their numbers (i know this kind of manipulation by mas is pretty rare, but i encountered it alot before i started checking things out on specktra.)

i've never seen an issue with a social clique. when we all met up in santa monica, i was actually really surprised at how fabulous that went. there were new and old members of the forum, and i didn't sense any kind of animosity or elitism from anyone. i thought it was awesome how excited we all got when we entered the mac store...and how difficult it was for me to remove classic dame/pure vanity and replace it with 2N haha.

and the swatch forum is a dream come true.

look how much i just rambled right now. i must really love specktra/specktrettes.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 22, 2008)

eh, like someone said, you can't please everyone. I'm a newbie to specktra, but i think everyone here is very nice an helpful. In fact, i find this a much friendlier atmosphere than some other communities i've visited (specifically those on myspace). I've never been spoken down to. Infact, i've gotten out of line and spoken down to someone and was told that that kinda thing didn't fly around here.

i must admit, i do find it a bit hard to navigate, but i'm really new to the site. It takes some poking around, but it;s worth it.


screw em.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BenefitAddict* 

 
_That one goes on a lot. I'm new here, and it seems kind of annoying how a lot of people were thanked like 9,000 times, are quick to post swatches, and have every single product on the market. It's just intimidating.

EDIT: AND the same people always have already gone to MAC training and they are professional MAC artists and they have most of the colors memorized._

 
I don't understand how sharing a swatch and being shown appreciation for it is a bad thing.
Or how someone with massive product knowledge sharing that information is a bad thing.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 22, 2008)

I love Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've only been here a few months, cause I lurked around for a while before joining and posting. Most of the people here are really nice and supportive. 

I've found amazing info. on MAC and other cosmetics. I've saved some money by buying products from other users and had an overall great experience. 

I have to say, that even though the majority of the folks here are great, there were some "misunderstandings" I had with people at first. And I found a couple of flamers right off the bat, mostly because I chose to post in the wrong posts first. So, I was a bit hesitant to post and afraid that people would just yell at me for being 'stupid' and would want me to stop posting here because I had nothing to offer them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As expressed with some other posters, cultures are different and apparently something I said was taken differently by another user. But, we cleared it up, realized that neither of us was right. We were just different and neither of us meant any harm toward the other. We just grew up in completely different areas with different word meanings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I'm too new here to understand this, but I do feel like sometimes there is a bit of a clique issue. Sometimes when I post a question or a new thread, I feel like I get ignored for more 'popular' members who have been here a while. I understand that a lot of people on Specktra  have been here for a long time and have tons of friends, but I really would like to be your friend too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...and maybe get some answers to my questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But like I said. I love Specktra, I love MAC, and this is the perfect place to learn and share my 'MACsperiances'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and as far as navigation problems. I actually was an admin on another (music related) forum and this one is SUPER easy to navigate comparatively. So, maybe someone just didn't bother to try and navigate the site and just decided that they didn't wanna try.


----------



## jamie89 (Aug 22, 2008)

Geez. 

I have never, ever, EVEEEEEER experienced anything like this! I lurked for a while, unregistered, and then one day decided I wanted to start posting. I posted in the Newbie forum and instantly had tons of "Welcome!"s. I was the most nervous to post a FOTD because I haven't ever done so, not on MUA, not here on Specktra...nowhere. I did and got a great response. Many users replied...those with tons of posts, and new people, like myself! I have found so much information on Specktra, it's unbelievable. I don't understand how it could possibly hard to navigate, especially in comparison to MUA (which I also frequent, so don't think I hate it). When I post there, I feel a hint of elitism, but certainly not here. Specktra is so helpful, to makeup experts, and people just getting started or realizig their love for makeup. It is a fantastic source of information, and I cannot tell you how helpful it has been, or how kind and welcoming the members are.


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 22, 2008)

Okay well shoot me down Mods if you don’t like it but I am going to post my 2 cents.
I think this is a great forum, its well designed, well written and most posts are thoughtful and delightful to read.
However I have noticed often we have to “sugar things up” to people instead of telling them flat out “That color isn’t to good on you”. Which can kind of help people out?
The other thing which has irked me a bit, is when people just post “Great haul” for example o “nice fotd” without putting any thought or constructive criticism. Just so they can get the “thank you’s” they need to be seen or heard. You could possibly create social elite here but I think this is a minor problem.

The other issue is….And Janice you know all about this one as I emailed you about it. People deleting posts and then you come back to look for it and its GONE. No mod or admin ever bothers to tell you why it’s gone.
I actually wrote a really long post on my trouble getting a US visa, I was crying, upset and I thought I would come here, as the girls and guys are good here and I had seen posts similar to this up here. And I got some fantastic advice which I was so grateful for, I came back after dinner and my post had gone with no explanation, it fully abided all the guidelines in deep thoughts. And I know a few people have had problems with this. It takes 4 mins to write “Hey I am sorry I had to take down your post, here’s a copy for you to keep if you want to reference it, the reason we took it down was blah blah blah”

On my other message boards no matter how busy I am, I make sure my visitors are taken care of and they know what’s going on 100% of the time. If you can’t find 5 mins out your day to do this, then hire more mods and admins! No one should be stressed out running a board, and a problem shared is a problem cared. 

Okay so now someone go delete my post and not tell me why =P I joke I joke!

You cant have everything in life, but I think the reason why people are sometimes hyper critical of spectra is because we are getting pretty close to it ;-) And those people need to take a chill pill who said that, if they don’t want to make an effort then they don’t have to visit.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BenefitAddict* 

 
_That one goes on a lot. I'm new here, and it seems kind of annoying how a lot of people were thanked like 9,000 times, are quick to post swatches, and have every single product on the market. It's just intimidating.

EDIT: AND the same people always have already gone to MAC training and they are professional MAC artists and they have most of the colors memorized._

 
Sorry, forgive me if I'm misunderstanding your point, but are you actually finding fault with the fact that some people have worked hard to gain all their knowledge of MAC and are kind enough to share it with us here? They've been thanked 9000 times because 9000 times, people have found what they said to be helpful. They post swatches so we will be able to see what products actually look like and so we won't buy something we won't like or need. They have every single product on the market because they have been collecting for a long time and probably do without other things so they can continue their love of MAC. 
These people are MAC artists because they are skilled and deserve to be. If they have worked hard enough to get to this point, then I say congratulations to them and can only hope to be this informed myself one day.


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_Sorry, forgive me if I'm misunderstanding your point, but are you actually finding fault with the fact that some people have worked hard to gain all their knowledge of MAC and are kind enough to share it with us here? They've been thanked 9000 times because 9000 times, people have found what they said to be helpful. They post swatches so we will be able to see what products actually look like and so we won't buy something we won't like or need. They have every single product on the market because they have been collecting for a long time and probably do without other things so they can continue their love of MAC. 
These people are MAC artists because they are skilled and deserve to be. If they have worked hard enough to get to this point, then I say congratulations to them and can only hope to be this informed myself one day._

 

I think you misunderstood her! I think she meant it could put people off a bit because they have very little, they feel they will be less valued than those who are pro MUA's or have a lot of Mac. I think that whats shes saying rather than attacking people on here.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I think you misunderstood her! I think she meant it could put people off a bit because they have very little, they feel they will be less valued than those who are pro MUA's or have a lot of Mac. I think that whats shes saying rather than attacking people on here._

 
I could understand being intimidated, I certainly am sometimes. But she said it was "annoying". I don't know about anyone else but when I see people who have skill and knowledge that took them a long time and effort to get, I don't feel annoyed.


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree with Fafinette, I very much appreciate the girls and guys with the big collections and the product knowledge. Also, I've always appreciated them taking time out of their day to post swatches of products we are all curious about, those swatches have helped me make decisions time and time again about what I'd like to purchase. And I'm really glad that when people do post swatches, the thanks button is used to reward them and let everyone know how helpful it was, its really awesome of them to take that time


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_The other issue is….And Janice you know all about this one as I emailed you about it. People deleting posts and then you come back to look for it and its GONE. No mod or admin ever bothers to tell you why it’s gone.
I actually wrote a really long post on my trouble getting a US visa, I was crying, upset and I thought I would come here, as the girls and guys are good here and I had seen posts similar to this up here. And I got some fantastic advice which I was so grateful for, I came back after dinner and my post had gone with no explanation, it fully abided all the guidelines in deep thoughts. And I know a few people have had problems with this. It takes 4 mins to write “Hey I am sorry I had to take down your post, here’s a copy for you to keep if you want to reference it, the reason we took it down was blah blah blah”
_

 
This is actually addressed in the TOS of the site.


----------



## Janice (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_The other issue is….And Janice you know all about this one as I emailed you about it. People deleting posts and then you come back to look for it and its GONE. No mod or admin ever bothers to tell you why it’s gone.
I actually wrote a really long post on my trouble getting a US visa, I was crying, upset and I thought I would come here, as the girls and guys are good here and I had seen posts similar to this up here. And I got some fantastic advice which I was so grateful for, I came back after dinner and my post had gone with no explanation, it fully abided all the guidelines in deep thoughts. And I know a few people have had problems with this. It takes 4 mins to write “Hey I am sorry I had to take down your post, here’s a copy for you to keep if you want to reference it, the reason we took it down was blah blah blah”[/size][/font]_

 
I can't find a single trace of your post, none of the staff has reported removing or moving it. 

 Quote:

  On my other message boards no matter how busy I am, I make sure my visitors are taken care of and they know what’s going on 100% of the time. If you can’t find 5 mins out your day to do this, then hire more mods and admins! No one should be stressed out running a board, and a problem shared is a problem cared.  
 
I'm glad you are able to accomplish that task on your own forums. While your suggestion seems simple enough, it's not how I work. It takes months of building trust with a member to even consider them for a staff position. I have to trust the persons judgment and personality to handle delicate interpersonal situations with care. It's sort of presumptuous to presume the demands on my time. There is research that goes into situations like yours  where I have to speak with other people and look through data logs to find out what happened. Guess what, there is NO RETURN for me on that time, it's completely a labor of love and I have to squeeze it in between professional and personal obligations. 

In my signature a list of other people you can contact if you're not satisfied with my response time.

If I can figure out what happened to your post I will let you know, but at this point I am still trying to figure it out.

Thanks for all the love, it's so refreshing to read this thread. It's good to know people are having, for the most part, an enjoyable informative enriching experience at Specktra.


----------



## _Ella_ (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I agree with Fafinette, I very much appreciate the girls and guys with the big collections and the product knowledge. Also, I've always appreciated them taking time out of their day to post swatches of products we are all curious about, those swatches have helped me make decisions time and time again about what I'd like to purchase. And I'm really glad that when people do post swatches, the thanks button is used to reward them and let everyone know how helpful it was, its really awesome of them to take that time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree with both of you! I really like specktra and everybody is so nice and helpfull here. All those swatches saved me lots of time and effort and I really appreciate all helpfull and fun posts on specktra.


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I can't find a single trace of your post, none of the staff has reported removing or moving it. 



I'm glad you are able to accomplish that task on your own forums. While your suggestion seems simple enough, it's not how I work. It takes months of building trust with a member to even consider them for a staff position. I have to trust the persons judgment and personality to handle delicate interpersonal situations with care. It's sort of presumptuous to presume the demands on my time. There is research that goes into situations like yours where I have to speak with other people and look through data logs to find out what happened. Guess what, there is NO RETURN for me on that time, it's completely a labor of love and I have to squeeze it in between professional and personal obligations. 

In my signature a list of other people you can contact if you're not satisfied with my response time.

If I can figure out what happened to your post I will let you know, but at this point I am still trying to figure it out.

Thanks for all the love, it's so refreshing to read this thread. It's good to know people are having, for the most part, an enjoyable informative enriching experience at Specktra._

 

I think you Misunderstood me, I was not pointing blame at you, I was just stating that the person who does delete it should take 5 mins out of their day to save you the trouble of looking for it. And I appreciate you looking for it. 

But I hope you understood the rest as constructive criticism and didnt cinicise it and then disregard it =) Your a good lass and I know your working your butt off here.


----------



## smh28 (Aug 22, 2008)

I am new to Specktra and the world of forums in general. I am a beginner in the cosmetics department and with MAC products. I was hesitant to join Sepcktra because internet forums get such a bad rap. 
Honestly, I am so impressed with this site and the members on it.
Everyone is so friendly and always positive and helpful. Everyone, that I have seen, seems to respect the opinions and differences of others. I have also had no problems navigating this site. I am new to forums but have had no problem learning as I go. Great job to everyone involved in keeping this running.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Aug 22, 2008)

I love specktra! enough said.


----------



## redambition (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BenefitAddict* 

 
_That one goes on a lot. I'm new here, and it seems kind of annoying how a lot of people were thanked like 9,000 times, are quick to post swatches, and have every single product on the market. It's just intimidating.

EDIT: AND the same people always have already gone to MAC training and they are professional MAC artists and they have most of the colors memorized._

 
i think i get what you mean... when i joined up here i knew makeup was pretty, but i owned little of it. i was amazed at some of the collections and colours i saw.

you can feel out of your depth here when you see the collections and knowledge displayed by many of the members. please - don't be scared, we don't bite (unless you want us to. hah!) jump right in... and if my MAC addiction is anything to go by, i predict that soon you will also be able to name many colours off the top of your head


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

  Maybe I'm too new here to understand this, but I do feel like sometimes there is a bit of a clique issue. Sometimes when I post a question or a new thread, I feel like I get ignored for more 'popular' members who have been here a while. I understand that a lot of people on Specktra have been here for a long time and have tons of friends, but I really would like to be your friend too ...and maybe get some answers to my questions.  
 
I think this perceived clique thing happens because of:

1) Some of the older members are simply tired of answering questions they've seen a lot. That's why there's an "Asked and Answered" section or the search feature.

2) Some members are more comfortable joking with people they know. I haven't met anyone off of Specktra (though I'd like to), but I know I can joke with some people and they won't get offended. It's like if you were the new person at school.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 22, 2008)

i dont feel there is anything cliquey here. There are other forums i visit that make no effort to hide the "cool girls club". They can bash you, be rude to you, just try and fling shit and if you so dare at to defend yourself, you get called out and they all jump on you. 

Since discovering the wonderufness that is specktra, i've pretty much stopped visiting the other sites. Specktra is heaps friendlier and has way more information.

But i must kind of agree with the poster that said that there doesnt seem to be any CC just "great fotd" comments. I was looking at a post where, well, let's just say it was a bit of a hot mess. Normally i would have spoken up (in the most polite way possible!!) but i'm a noob, and everyone was just ignoring what needed (and i mean needed) to be fixed and said "good blending". I didn't want to be the only one to speak up and risk being called a bitch, or being seen negatively, ya know?  i agree that it might create a bit of a hierarchy, but it'll help people out in the long run. "The greater good!!"


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_ 
But i must kind of agree with the poster that said that there doesnt seem to be any CC just "great fotd" comments. I was looking at a post where, well, let's just say it was a bit of a hot mess. Normally i would have spoken up (in the most polite way possible!!) but i'm a noob, and everyone was just ignoring what needed (and i mean needed) to be fixed and said "good blending". I didn't want to be the only one to speak up and risk being called a bitch, or being seen negatively, ya know? i agree that it might create a bit of a hierarchy, but it'll help people out in the long run. "The greater good!!"_

 
Yeah i noticed today someone actually put some CC, I nearly fell off my seat with sheer shock! =P

I am glad someone agrees, there needs to be more CC and not just "Great look, well done". Which is niggling me a bit at the moment, it kinda gives the impression of someone being to lazy or not having enough time to give you any critique on photos.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetbabyblue* 

 
_I'm new to this forum and I quite like it here!
I haven't had nagivation problems or posting but that might be because the posting features are similar to the Vogue forum that I'm used to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like that Specktra has so many subforums, there's few subject restrictions, I like the random 'chatter' forum, it's so fun!_

 
*I'm so happy you're here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



( & now I want to check out the Vogue forum,
 if I can ever tear myself away from Specktra.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​
 Quote:

   My only gripe is that the pricing webpage is not up to date  
 
*This, I don't really know about, as I have to try not to buy so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*I'm sure the mods would be happy to help with this ?.*

*Sending You Sparklies, CherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## kimmy (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Okay well shoot me down Mods if you don’t like it but I am going to post my 2 cents.
I think this is a great forum, its well designed, well written and most posts are thoughtful and delightful to read.
However I have noticed often we have to “sugar things up” to people instead of telling them flat out “That color isn’t to good on you”. Which can kind of help people out?_

 
that might seem irritating, but in all honesty, putting something like that to someone in a nice way is probably the best route. i feel that sometimes, in some situations, you can't "sugar things up" (i know your boyfriend is a police officer, so i'm sure he can name plenty of those situations, as well haha!) but when you're commenting on someone's makeup that they feel comfortable in, i kind of feel it's really not cool to tell someone smugly "that doesn't work on you," when you could deliver the same message, but in a friendlier way. if someone wants cc, they're free to ask for it, and the rest of the forum is free to give it to them...but sometimes, people just don't want the criticism.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_The other issue is….And Janice you know all about this one as I emailed you about it. People deleting posts and then you come back to look for it and its GONE. No mod or admin ever bothers to tell you why it’s gone.
I actually wrote a really long post on my trouble getting a US visa, I was crying, upset and I thought I would come here, as the girls and guys are good here and I had seen posts similar to this up here. And I got some fantastic advice which I was so grateful for, I came back after dinner and my post had gone with no explanation, it fully abided all the guidelines in deep thoughts. And I know a few people have had problems with this. It takes 4 mins to write “Hey I am sorry I had to take down your post, here’s a copy for you to keep if you want to reference it, the reason we took it down was blah blah blah”_

 
i used to run a message board a couple years back, and i used vbulletin software just like specktra does, and there's times when vbulletin messes up and your posts can disappear at random. so that, the staff doesn't really have much control over, unfortunately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 
_2) Some members are more comfortable joking with people they know. I haven't met anyone off of Specktra (though I'd like to), but I know I can joke with some people and they won't get offended. It's like if you were the new person at school._

 
word up.

i think the cure is more specktra meet ups. then we can just all be a big, happy family...who loves makeup.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_i think i get what you mean... when i joined up here i knew makeup was pretty, but i owned little of it. i was amazed at some of the collections and colours i saw.

you can feel out of your depth here when you see the collections and knowledge displayed by many of the members._

 
*



*
*"Out of your depth" is likely what the poster meant, rather than "annoying".*
*i never felt annoyed, but I did feel overwhelmed at first....overwhelmed by BeautifulColoursHeavenlyHuesAmazingMakeup!!!*

*I sm *soooo* grateful to the mods & the MUAs for posting swatches & info. You have either saved me $ I didn't have to spend, or helped me figure out just what I could enjoy purchasing if I had gift $. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​
 Quote:

  please - don't be scared, we don't bite  
 
*No, please have no fear...(even of us Vampires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



*(joking!)*​
 Quote:

  (unless you want us to. hah!) jump right in... and if my MAC addiction is anything to go by, i predict that soon you will also be able to name many colours off the top of your head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
*Yes. It's sooo True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## Briar (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Yeah i noticed today someone actually put some CC, I nearly fell off my seat with sheer shock! =P

I am glad someone agrees, there needs to be more CC and not just "Great look, well done". Which is niggling me a bit at the moment, it kinda gives the impression of someone being to lazy or not having enough time to give you any critique on photos._

 
So here's a question.... If I see a look I like, and want to just let the person know I really like it isn't that ok?  Not being a professional, I don't usually have criticism of people's looks, but I think if I really like something I should let the person know.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_So here's a question.... If I see a look I like, and want to just let the person know I really like it isn't that ok?  Not being a professional, I don't usually have criticism of people's looks, but I think if I really like something I should let the person know._

 
That's exactly how I feel.  If you have cc, give it in a nice way.  If you don't.. saying "great look," or "this is really pretty," should be fine.  That shouldn't indicate you are "lazy" or "robotic" (as I read in another post).  You shouldn't put up a look, want feedback or comments, and then dictate how those comments are relayed.  It doesn't seem fair to me.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 23, 2008)

I think that's fine. I think sometimes people like hearing "You look good today!" and that's fine. It's just makeup. I mean, it's not your doctoral thesis that should be critiqued beyond "It's fine." 

However, by all means, I don't think you should be afraid to say what you're thinking. Be the change you want to see. If you want to give better kinds of hints, go for it! Well, as long as you're not an ass about it. Remember to be constructive with your criticism.


----------



## nunu (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_That's exactly how I feel. If you have cc, give it in a nice way. If you don't.. saying "great look," or "this is really pretty," should be fine. That shouldn't indicate you are "lazy" or "robotic" (as I read in another post). You shouldn't put up a look, want feedback or comments, and then dictate how those comments are relayed. It doesn't seem fair to me._

 
I totally agree with you. I don't see how saying "you look great" or "pretty look" as being lazy at all. We say these things because we do think the make up and the look are pretty. Every individual puts on make up the way they like and feel comfortable with. Some individuals like darker lipsticks so they add it to the look, who are we to say that that colour doesn't suit you, at the end of the day we all have our own style. 
I personally don't like to put any cc because I don't always feel comfortable to include anything.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I totally agree with you. I don't see how saying "you look great" or "pretty look" as being lazy at all. We say these things because we do think the make up and the look are pretty. Every individual puts on make up the way they like and feel comfortable with. Some individuals like darker lipsticks so they add it to the look, who are we to say that that colour doesn't suit you, at the end of the day we all have our own style. 
I personally don't like to put any cc because I don't always feel comfortable to include anything._

 
i totally agree


----------



## lara (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BenefitAddict* 

 
_That one goes on a lot. I'm new here, and it seems kind of annoying how a lot of people were thanked like 9,000 times, are quick to post swatches, and have every single product on the market. It's just intimidating.

EDIT: AND the same people always have already gone to MAC training and they are professional MAC artists and they have most of the colors memorized._

 
This one throws me a little.

I've genuinely never heard of the swatch forum described as a negative thing before.


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 24, 2008)

^


----------



## lara (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
My concern is genuine!


----------



## red (Aug 24, 2008)

As with any community, virtual or not, you get out of it what you put into it. If one comes to Specktra with the attitude this is a click of girls with a huge Mac stash, and we kissy kissy each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




than you'll probably try to find it somewhere to justify your perception.

The Swatch forum is one of the crown jewels of Specktra (first being its members) and I know with certainty the majority of the ladies don't have this huge stash, and if they did, so what? They are adding value to Specktra.
Criticizing adds zero value, and only hurt those that contribute, and take the time out to take pictures, post them etc.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a pretty huge collection.  I have been a member for 3.5 years and a mod for a good part of that, so I do have a pretty high post count (I guess, relatively speaking).  I post swatches.  I used to be a MAC MA.  

That doesn't make me any more or any less of a valuable member of Specktra.  It's what you put into it.  

I _never _judge anyone by their post count, "thank you"s, collection size, or time on Specktra.  In fact, I don't think I could tell you what anyone's post count is.  Except Jamie's, that is.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I appreciate is _anyone _who contributes to the site through thoughtful posts.  Thoughtful can be funny, kind, thought-provoking, supportive, intelligent, or informative.  It's all about speaking from the heart, the mind or the funny bone.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 24, 2008)

^^ That's another thing I wasn't understanding when people complain about "post count," or "thank you's."  It's not like you get something for the amount you post.  Why should anyone care how much you post, or how many thank you's you receive???  I post because I want to post, without any regard to numbers


----------



## User93 (Aug 24, 2008)

When i first joined specktra, i didnt know anyone here. Im not even from USA. English is not my native language. I mistype really bad sometimes. In fact, i was (and who am i kidding, am lol) pretty odd.

However, i had some issues and problems about my personal thoughts and relations with boyfriend. I had nowhere to turn to, and i started a thread here and asked for help. 

I had about 1 green point down there, less than 15 thanks, and no "reputation". Still. lots of people replied to my topic and tried to help me out. They gave me a real support. 

There is no clique, there are just people here who know each other for a longer time. If you will change job, will you cry there's a clique if people dont ask you to eat with them the 1st time and OMG have friend except you there? Doubt so.

Speckta is an awesome place with awesome people. I dont care about reputation aswell. And i doubt the majority of people here do.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I have a pretty huge collection._

 
*You sure do! When I think of collections, I *always* think of you, ever since I saw photos of your stash, months ago....
*
 Quote:

  I have been a member for 3.5 years and a mod for a good part of that, so I do have a pretty high post count (I guess, relatively speaking).  I post swatches.  I used to be a MAC MA.  
 
*Thank you from my Heart, for the swatches & for all your work.
 As for being a MAC MA, I bow to thee.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Seriously. I always feel excitement somewhere in my gut or my chest (or both places) when I see your swatches; I feel pleasant chills when I see your announcement that a thread is open for people to post their swatches for a new collection...*​
 Quote:

 That doesn't make me any more or any less of a valuable member of Specktra.  It's what you put into it.  
 
 
*Yours are gracious words, and True...  You "put [alot] into it" and
 you are a mega-valuable member.*​ Quote:

   I _never _judge anyone by their post count, "thank you"s, collection size, or time on Specktra.  In fact, I don't think I could tell you what anyone's post count is.  Except Jamie's, that is.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
*I hope all of us can think similarly, in terms of not judging by post count, "thank you's," collection size or time spent. *
*(I'd be out of luck here if most people did judge that way.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Your attitude is one which makes people feel welcome.*​ 
 Quote:

   What I appreciate is _anyone _who contributes to the site through thoughtful posts.  Thoughtful can be funny, kind, thought-provoking, supportive, intelligent, or informative.  It's all about speaking from the heart, the mind or the funny bone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
*Your words here are *_**Golden* . * 

_*Thank you for doing what you do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HeartVibes
xxxxCherylFaithxxxx

PS I love your avatar, & have, since I began lurking around here.    *​


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, so now they're pointing fingers 
 Quote:

  captain_obesity 
2008-08-23 05:14 am UTC (link)
That site annoys me alot. First off, the FOTD section, as soona s you give a little teeny bit of constructive critisism, they all jump down your throat..Ummm, sorry, if someone makeup looks awful then I'm going to say so. I'm not saying it to be mean, but to help them out a bit. Some of the mods also annoy me, Shimmer is one. She picks fights with almost EVERYONE. If you don't agree with her 100% then she gets all pissy. Misschevious is just as bad.

Some of the members , like Nunu, Nickswifey, Kels*, Aziajs, Glam8babe, Kimmy, and CantaffordMAC..all kiss asses. Only say what they know people want to hear. That being said, I deleted my account there a little over a month ago. Couldn't stand it anymore.  
 
I"m guessing someone here told her to be less mean in what she considers her "constructive criticism" and she got mad at deleted her account. 

I just want to add my two cents and say that I love this place, and I love you  all. We are a family and I think that we're all really nice with eachother.


----------



## Janice (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

  captain_obesity 
2008-08-23 05:14 am UTC (link)

That being said, I deleted my account there a little over a month ago. Couldn't stand it anymore.  
 
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1410/...21b2c7.jpg?v=0


----------



## rbella (Aug 25, 2008)

^^^OMG!!  That is hilarious.  I thought that was Jerry Stiller holding that sign!! (the guy who plays George Costanza's dad on Seinfeld and Carrie Heffernan's dad on King of Queens).


----------



## lipshock (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL @ calling those Specktra-ettes ass kissers.  Lame, seriously.

If I'm not mistaken, a whole bunch of brown-nosing goes on in that community on a nearly daily basis.  I am not about to name names or anything of the sort, but those that watch the community frequently know EXACTLY what and who I am talking about.  I rarely comment and post over there for that main reason but I do like to be around when the monthly/weekly/daily dose of omgdramazyousuckasdfkooaisdpeoplearepostingmymakeu  ppicturesonbadmakeupomgodgabrowf!!! happens there.  It's all pretty lols-worthy, to be honest.  But yeah, some of the "popular" members there are always up on their high horses and seriously need to be knocked down a few pegs.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Wow, so now they're pointing fingers 

 Quote:

  captain_obesity
2008-08-23 05:14 am UTC (link)
That site annoys me alot. First off, the FOTD section, as soona s you give a little teeny bit of constructive critisism, they all jump down your throat..Ummm, sorry, if someone makeup looks awful then I'm going to say so. I'm not saying it to be mean, but to help them out a bit. Some of the mods also annoy me, Shimmer is one. She picks fights with almost EVERYONE. If you don't agree with her 100% then she gets all pissy. Misschevious is just as bad.

Some of the members , like Nunu, Nickswifey, Kels*, Aziajs, Glam8babe, Kimmy, and CantaffordMAC..all kiss asses. Only say what they know people want to hear. That being said, I deleted my account there a little over a month ago. Couldn't stand it anymore.  
 
I"m guessing someone here told her to be less mean in what she considers her "constructive criticism" and she got mad at deleted her account. 

I just want to add my two cents and say that I love this place, and I love you  all. We are a family and I think that we're all really nice with eachother._

 
LMAO!!  I kiss ass and didn't even know it.  You learn something new everyday.


----------



## lipshock (Aug 25, 2008)

^^^

Yeah, Azia, you are such a kiss ass.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I told you this before but it looks like somebody found you out.

AND you know you are WRONG for using that avatar.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 25, 2008)

lmfao ofcourse i kiss ass! what a loser


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been a member here for quite a while, and I'd struggle to remember everyone's username exactly how it's typed.

Someone has a big grudge. I don't know who she is or the motivations behind her posting, but I'm guessing she was "being honest" which means being an asshole.


----------



## rbella (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_AND you know you are WRONG for using that avatar._

 
Off topic- But your avatar is seriously my favorite.  I look forward to your posts just so I can laugh my ass off at Jack.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 25, 2008)

Uhhh wtf that girl is seriously crazy. If she thinks she is fat at 95 lbs. then it's no wonder she didn't see a problem telling someone their makeup is ugly. Why would she go around specifically naming people too? That's just uncalled for.


----------



## duckduck (Aug 25, 2008)

I literally just shot diet coke out of my nose reading the negative comments on Specktra. Seriously. It hurt my nose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, I have been a member of a wide variety of boards on many different topics, and Specktra is, beyond a shadow of a doubt, my absolute favorite. Human interaction is bound to have its errors and problems, but I have never seen a board that works this hard to be friendly, open and accepting. I could ramble on all day about how fabulous Specktra is, yet it would take me an hour or two to come up with anything I would change. 

I know that you can't make everyone happy, but hey, I know you please the vast majority, so keep it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 25, 2008)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## rbella (Aug 25, 2008)

^^^Are you trying to pick a fight with me?  Bring it.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 25, 2008)

Heh.
I'm just amazed at people who thrive on being bullies and catty, but when faced with a person or a group of people who won't allow that behavior, those people are unreasonable.
We're unreasonable because we don't allow petty, childish, catty, boorish behavior?
Ok.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 25, 2008)

xd @ livejournal mac community

I've hated that place forever, they thrive on picking on innocent people. theres so many communities about making fun of specific people in the youtube beauty community. It's gross.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 25, 2008)

They are just a bunch of miserable b****es over there.


----------



## nunu (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_LMAO!! I kiss ass and didn't even know it. You learn something new everyday._

 
Hahaha Aziajs, i guess we all kiss ass and didn't know it either, what a loser..


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm going to ask you guys to rise above and not name call.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_Uhhh wtf that girl is seriously crazy. If she thinks she is fat at 95 lbs. then it's no wonder she didn't see a problem telling someone their makeup is ugly. Why would she go around specifically naming people too? That's just uncalled for._

 
She's not crazy babe. She's hungry, and she's got a mental disorder. 

Unfortunately, she'll pay for it the hard way, I'm sad to say.  It's really really sad, because she'd be a pretty girl if she weren't torturing her  body.


----------



## chronic (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Holy shit dude. I talk a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
pssssssssttt.. youre always the top poster.


----------



## frocher (Aug 26, 2008)

Captain Obesity, the person who said this:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by * Captain Obesity* 
_That site annoys me alot. First off, the FOTD section,* as soona s you give a little teeny bit of constructive critisism, they all jump down your throat..Ummm, sorry, if someone makeup looks awful then I'm going to say so. I'm not saying it to be mean, but to help them out a bit.* Some of the mods also annoy me, Shimmer is one. She picks fights with almost EVERYONE. If you don't agree with her 100% then she gets all pissy. Misschevious is just as bad.

 Some of the members , like Nunu, Nickswifey, Kels*, Aziajs, Glam8babe, Kimmy, and CantaffordMAC..all kiss asses. Only say what they know people want to hear. That being said, I deleted my account there a little over a month ago. Couldn't stand it anymore._

 


Also said this under pictures of herself:  
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by * Captain Obesity* 
_*
Oh, and plz don't say anything mean..my self esteem is low enough...thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
It has been my experience that people who dish it out like this usually can't take it themselves.  They usually have fragile egos and put down others because in some twisted way it makes them feel better about themselves.  All their comments have very little to do with Specktra, imo.  It's just the latest thing for them to bash.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chronic* 

 
_pssssssssttt.. youre always the top poster._

 
I's charmin'.


----------



## frocher (Aug 26, 2008)

And Captain Obesity already removed this comment:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by * Captain Obesity* 
_*Oh, and plz don't say anything mean..my self esteem is low enough...thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Before leaving more negative comments about Specktra.  What a surprise.  For someone that sees no value in Specktra and deleted her account she seems to frequent the site quite regularly.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh WHATEVER. I've learned a lot about MAC from this site and at the end of the day, that's why i'm here. I wouldn't know half of the shit I do if it wasn't for Specktra. Yeah, I agree, people can sometimes be a little snotty with their advice and it can be a little disconcerting, but so what - if they've given the info I was asking for, then you just get on with it - give them a 'thanks' and move on..

As for cliques and whatnot, who cares? I have friends and family outside of my computer - anything more is a bonus.


----------



## Willa (Aug 26, 2008)

I've seen cliques on message boards, and here, I don't see any
I see people who probably know each other because they met, or because they became friends because of this site... But I don't see any harm in it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I's charmin'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can haz charm???


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_She's not crazy babe. She's hungry, and she's got a mental disorder. 

Unfortunately, she'll pay for it the hard way, I'm sad to say. It's really really sad, because she'd be a pretty girl if she weren't torturing her body._

 
Yea, sorry I didn't mean she was crazy for having a disorder. I just mean she's crazy for saying those things. I should have separated those thoughts a bit.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 26, 2008)

I just didn't have the strength to read this entire post so someone may have already said this but here is what I don't understand: What is with all the snarky-ness at LJ or wherever??  If you don't like this site, don't come on it.  Period.  There is obviously something to it if there are thousands of members.  If I get on a blog or anything else that I read online and decide I don't like it, I just don't go back.  Is it young high school girls that are doing this complaining?  Nothing against high school girls what-so-ever but I'm just trying to figure out the maturity level.  Who has time to talk a bunch of shit about people they don't know??  The only thing I can think of is that they need to get a life.  I personally love Specktra, find everyone very nice and warm and it's been a very helpful learning tool.  But if I didn't, I just wouldn't come back.  And thanks to everyone who had a part in putting this site together.  I can only imagine the hard work that was put into the development.  I guess there are haters and people with low self esteem everywhere and it seems like the better you are doing, the more they come out.  So, no, things are not horrible on Specktra.  WE LOVE IT!


----------



## user79 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_The other issue is….And Janice you know all about this one as I emailed you about it. People deleting posts and then you come back to look for it and its GONE. No mod or admin ever bothers to tell you why it’s gone.
I actually wrote a really long post on my trouble getting a US visa, I was crying, upset and I thought I would come here, as the girls and guys are good here and I had seen posts similar to this up here. And I got some fantastic advice which I was so grateful for, I came back after dinner and my post had gone with no explanation, it fully abided all the guidelines in deep thoughts._

 
Hm, I honestly think maybe something like this was a glitch. We don't outright delete posts, they are moved somewhere else. I don't think such a thread that you described would be deleted, I can only guess that if it _was _deleted by someone (a mod or admin or something) that it might have been an accident, or some kind of technical issue with the forum? Honestly, I don't know what could have happened.


----------



## gitts (Aug 26, 2008)

I enjoy the Specktra forum, so I just wanted to take the opportunity to reassure the administrators and moderators.  Specktra is the only forum I visit on a regular basis.  I have found it both informative and motivating.  When I first joined Specktra, I was now really getting into MAC and have grown so much since.  Grown both in my makeup application and versatility and the amount of makeup I have.  I now have a new addiction, one I am unwilling to give up.  Thank you Specktra.


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 26, 2008)

I think that greatness of Specktra lies within it's supportive community.  Unless someone specifically asks for CC, the people who comment on FOTDs will focus on the positive things s/he sees rather than the negative ones (or just moves on to the next FOTD).  If there wasn't so much support, I don't think I'd post FOTDs at all (seeing as I'm very new to this whole thing).  That also would be why someone's FOTD get 5 bajillion comments while someone only gets a few.  As far as being cliquey, it's natural that some people have grown close over time, but the members of Specktra have always been accommodating and friendly (in my experience).

Janice, I just want to say that I love this forum (or else I wouldn't spend all my free time on it) and I hope you realize that you can't make everyone happy, but you've come pretty darned close


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 26, 2008)

Ohhh, so much drama now. I love Specktra and always will...

But I have one thing to say, please don't jump down my throat:
Glam8babe: I don't think it was necessary to say all of those things to captain_obesity. Yes, she may have hated on Specktra and yes it may have made you angry, but sad to say it only serves to cement and reflect what those people on LJ have said about Specktra. Please rise above and don't say those kinds of things or resort to name-calling. Coming from an anorexic background myself, saying those kinds of things are seriously hurtful and no one raises an anorexic sufferer to be anorexic.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Ohhh, so much drama now. I love Specktra and always will...

But I have one thing to say, please don't jump down my throat:
Glam8babe: I don't think it was necessary to say all of those things to captain_obesity. Yes, she may have hated on Specktra and yes it may have made you angry, but sad to say it only serves to cement and reflect what those people on LJ have said about Specktra. Please rise above and don't say those kinds of things or resort to name-calling. Coming from an anorexic background myself, saying those kinds of things are seriously hurtful and no one raises an anorexic sufferer to be anorexic._

 
i completely understand, i've deleted all my comments now


----------



## Janice (Aug 26, 2008)

I just put two and two together captain obesity = pinkkvintage!? The comments make me think so, though it probably will be denied.

She's the one who left in a "dramatic flounce" late last week when I edited her poll to include an extra option.

BTW - I don't delete accounts here @ Specktra, even when requested. There IS another process I use, but there is a no account deletion policy since the forums' inception.

Thanks for all the kind and loving words, and for being adults about the situation.


----------



## Deirdre (Aug 26, 2008)

I've been lurking here for a couple years, now.  I have to say, I have never felt that way about this site.  I don't find people stuck up at all.  In fact, I find people quite generous towards each other, and tolerant, too.

I have never felt confident using my actual face and name on an internet forum, before, with the exception of Facebook, where I can control who has access to me.  But I feel confident enough here.  I think it fits the "everyone included" attitude that embodies the whole MAC philosophy, and I really like that about Specktra.

Sometimes, as with some of the stuff in that Livejournal post, people perceive things inaccurately, often reflecting their own multitudinous inner dialogue of insecurities onto those around them.  It's a sad situation, but others cannot be responsible for these mis-perceptions: sad, but true.  These are the same people who say they are habitually treated badly by sales clerks at makeup counters.

Anyway, I visit this site obsessively, and any time I want to pitch in my 2 cents, I always feel more than welcome, and that what I've said is actually read and considered.  That's good enough for me!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't think pinkvintage is the same as captain_obesity. You can look on C_O's LJ and PV's FOTDs and see that they're not the same person. But the way they speak, they could have fooled me!


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 26, 2008)

Personally i think this site is extremely easy to navigate...i mean i don't find anything about it complicated at all. As far as the community's concerned, this is one of the nicest forums i've been a memeber of, everyone here is so welcoming and friendly, and i love how diverse it is how you can talk about almost anything on here and have debates in an educated manner - i really admire that. If i weren't so damn shy i'd post a lot more of my views etc but that's just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think this site's  fantastic, keep it up!


----------



## Janice (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I don't think pinkvintage is the same as captain_obesity. You can look on C_O's LJ and PV's FOTDs and see that they're not the same person. But the way they speak, they could have fooled me!_

 
I spoke too soon without doing the proper research. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for pointing that out and apologies to both parties I mentioned in the previous post.


----------



## frocher (Aug 26, 2008)

So we are stuck up, cliquey, verbally abusive, ass kissers who sugar coat everything.  Gotcha "ladies", gotcha.  Ever heard of the term hypocrite?


----------



## aziajs (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_So we are stuck up, cliquey, verbally abusive, ass kissers who sugar coat everything.  Gotcha "ladies", gotcha.  Ever heard of the term hypocrite?_

 
Well, Frocher....we are what we are.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 26, 2008)

I just can't wait til someone posts an FOTD with the title "NO SUGAR COATED LIES PLZ"


----------



## aziajs (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I just can't wait til someone posts an FOTD with the title "NO SUGAR COATED LIES PLZ"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It shall be me!  Let me go put on some makeup.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^ aziajs, Who's that dude in your icon? Looks like one of my cousins!!!

Even if you do put that as your title, there's nothing bad we can say about your makeup ANYWAY!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^ aziajs, Who's that dude in your icon? Looks like one of my cousins!!!

Even if you do put that as your title, there's nothing bad we can say about your makeup ANYWAY!!!!_

 
I have no idea who he is.  I have no idea if he is even dead or alive. *baffled*

You Know You Dead Azz Wrong!!!: Episode #104 - Pimp Down


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I just can't wait til someone posts an FOTD with the title "NO SUGAR COATED LIES PLZ"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sugar coated lies sound tasty. I'm pretty hungry, though.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Sugar coated lies sound tasty. I'm pretty hungry, though._

 
You can find those at the store in the chip/snack aisle, between pretzels and Pirate's Booty.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 27, 2008)

^^ yum. I'm hungry too. I wonder if it's anything like crunch and munch or cracker jacks.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 27, 2008)

I envision them to be something like chocolate covered pretzel sticks except sweeter. Who knows?


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 27, 2008)

I demand a dipping sauce.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 27, 2008)

dang. now I'm super hungry. I wanna get these and try them out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I will settle for yogurt pretzels or crunch and munch.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 27, 2008)

I am once again reminded of how I <3 my specktrites and this thread.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Sugar coated lies sound tasty. I'm pretty hungry, though._

 
I believe they call those "Snackwells."  Taste like the real thing, my ass.


----------



## Urbana (Aug 28, 2008)

people complains everywhere about the same things, there's more forum with ppl talking about the same problems... if they dont mix with the others and then they are talking shit about here, they can just leave and dont come back.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey. Age old saying about the FOTD problem.

*If you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all.*

For real, come on now? CC is one thing, but I agree, only if the poster asks for it.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 28, 2008)

Guess theres no pleasing some people.


----------



## trammie (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't see too much rudeness, I mean in some forums people might get on each others case, but for the most part people have been so nice around here! Don't worry Janice you've done a great job, and of course some people are gonna be mean while others are sooo nice. Theres gonna be a lot of personalities when its a community this big. The good thing is that the MAJORITY is having a good time and enjoying it =)


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll be honest. 

Specktra is cluttered with lots of topics and sections and I sometimes get confused where I should search for what. But that's not the worst thing.

I think there are certain groups of people here to stick to each other. Like, one person from some group posts FoTD that is not really special but they get like 100 comments and zillion thanks (why do people thank someone for posting an FotD anyways?), there is no much CC, and when some newbies post fotd (unless they are obvious talent for makeup or really pretty) they don't get much comments. 

Don't get me wrong, comments aren't everything - I'd rather get one good and CC than 50 saying_ 'that's pretty/nice/great'.  _

And I got impression that there are members who think of themselves as higher than others because they are on Specktra for long time or they have huge collection of MAC. When someone says something opposite to what they are saying they get bitch slapped. "_How dare they!"_ 
The funny thing is, those people who always cirticize don't even post FotDs...ha.

There's no relaxed atmosphere anymore. It's like competing who's better, just prestige. For example, those huge banners for Gold, Silver and Bronze supporters.

I can't say about whole specktra because I visit only few sections (FoTDs, Swatches and Tutorials) and there's no much discussion there so I can't comment on that.

And I don't think whole T.e.m.p.t.a.l.i.a censorship helped you.

I think this forum is so big and popular and has so many information just because of members, because forums are made of members and can make them what they are. That why I keep coming back, but not posting or commenting much. You should really value each member equally and not discriminate. I saw so many newbies posting _'Please be nice for my first FotD!_' Doesn't that say something?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_I'll be honest. 

Specktra is cluttered with lots of topics and sections and I sometimes get confused where I should search for what. But that's not the worst thing.

I think there are certain groups of people here to stick to each other. Like, one person from some group posts FoTD that is not really special but they get like 100 comments and zillion thanks (why do people thank someone for posting an FotD anyways?), there is no much CC, and when some newbies post fotd (unless they are obvious talent for makeup or really pretty) they don't get much comments. 

Don't get me wrong, comments aren't everything - I'd rather get one good and CC than 50 saying 'that's pretty/nice/great'.  

And I got impression that there are members who think of themselves as higher than others because they are on Specktra for long time or they have huge collection of MAC. When someone says something opposite to what they are saying they get bitch slapped. "How dare they!" 
The funny thing is, those people who always cirticize don't even post FotDs...ha.

There's no relaxed atmosphere anymore. It's like competing who's better, just prestige. For example, those huge banners for Gold, Silver and Bronze supporters.

I can't say about whole specktra because I visit only few sections (FoTDs, Swatches and Tutorials) and there's no much discussion there so I can't comment on that.

And I don't think whole T.e.m.p.t.a.l.i.a censorship helped you.

I think this forum is so big and popular and has so many information just because of members, because forums are made of members and can make them what they are. That why I keep coming back, but not posting or commenting much. You should really value each member equally and not discriminate. I saw so many newbies posting 'Please be nice for my first FotD!' Doesn't that say something?_

 
Wow...I have so much to say here, but now is not the right time.


----------



## miz_vee (Aug 28, 2008)

While looking around on here, I saw some very NOT constructive comments on posts, and I'll even call them rude.  By major members, too.  And no, I don't have links to those posts.  

I disagree with the whole censorship of other forums.  There's so much to learn - why does someone need to stick to one forum?  So what if I prefer T.E.M.P.T.A.L.I.A?  It is it's own community - why the need to hate on it?  The whole " ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ " thing is stupid. 

And as for the responses to the initial complaints from LJ- aren't they being proved right?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_vee* 

 
_While looking around on here, I saw some very NOT constructive comments on posts.  By major members.  And no, I don't have links to those posts.  
Though to be fair, there have been some amazing contributions by people.  Both major and new members.   

I disagree with the whole censorship of other forums.  There's so much to learn - why does someone need to stick to one forum?  So what if I prefer T.E.M.P.T.A.L.I.A?  It is it's own community - why the need to hate on it?  
The whole " ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ " thing = stupid  

And as for the responses to the initial complaints from LJ- aren't they being proved right?_

 
There is no censorship of other forums.  Just that one.  If you look around Specktra, or listen to Glam Soup, you will see that we have some great relationships and respect for other forums.

Speaking for myself only, I am not hating on that site, just the tactics and editorial practices behind it.

As far as the LJ comments being proved right, I will have to disagree with that.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_vee* 

 
_While looking around on here, I saw some very NOT constructive comments on posts.  By major members.  And no, I don't have links to those posts.  
Though to be fair, there have been some amazing contributions by people.  Both major and new members.   

I disagree with the whole censorship of other forums.  There's so much to learn - why does someone need to stick to one forum?  So what if I prefer T.E.M.P.T.A.L.I.A?  It is it's own community - why the need to hate on it?  
The whole " ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ " thing = stupid  

And as for the responses to the initial complaints from LJ- aren't they being proved right?_

 
You're quite welcome to frequent other forums.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_You can find those at the store in the chip/snack aisle, between pretzels and Pirate's Booty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Mmmm Pirate's Booty.  Everyone I ever told about that thought I was joking about the name haha.  Sooo good.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 28, 2008)

Heh heh.


----------



## Janice (Aug 28, 2008)

If Christine has a problem a problem with the way her site is displayed on Specktra she can communicate it to herself. As for myself I grow tired of the unethical tactics and editorial practices behind that site and choose not to endorse it on MY site. It can be noted that you and everyone who has thanked your post is affiliated officially with that site and it's forums. Your behavior here is transparent and in poor taste.

If you don't like the way things are here, the internet is vast and Specktra is not the only beauty forum you can frequent. For myself if someone is going to SUPPORT Specktra I am going to award them a visible honor to make their contribution MEAN something to them because it meant something special to me that they would choose to give something back.

As far as LJ goes it's gone from we're too mean to we're too nice, it doesn't make sense to me anymore. The FOTD is a safe harbor, you ASK for CC you get it. You don't and we draw on your strong points and go gentle on the others. I LIKE the way that works, _it feels right to me to be kind and supportive_ to people. Again, there are other communities to frequent if you are seeking something different.


----------



## Janice (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Heh heh._


----------



## Professor Fate (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_I'll be honest. 

Specktra is cluttered with lots of topics and sections and I sometimes get confused where I should search for what. But that's not the worst thing.

I think there are certain groups of people here to stick to each other. Like, one person from some group posts FoTD that is not really special but they get like 100 comments and zillion thanks (why do people thank someone for posting an FotD anyways?), there is no much CC, and when some newbies post fotd (unless they are obvious talent for makeup or really pretty) they don't get much comments. 

Don't get me wrong, comments aren't everything - I'd rather get one good and CC than 50 saying 'that's pretty/nice/great'.  

And I got impression that there are members who think of themselves as higher than others because they are on Specktra for long time or they have huge collection of MAC. When someone says something opposite to what they are saying they get bitch slapped. "How dare they!" 
The funny thing is, those people who always cirticize don't even post FotDs...ha.

There's no relaxed atmosphere anymore. It's like competing who's better, just prestige. For example, those huge banners for Gold, Silver and Bronze supporters.

I can't say about whole specktra because I visit only few sections (FoTDs, Swatches and Tutorials) and there's no much discussion there so I can't comment on that.

And I don't think whole T.e.m.p.t.a.l.i.a censorship helped you.

I think this forum is so big and popular and has so many information just because of members, because forums are made of members and can make them what they are. That why I keep coming back, but not posting or commenting much. You should really value each member equally and not discriminate. I saw so many newbies posting 'Please be nice for my first FotD!' Doesn't that say something?_

 

GROW UP

This isn't a High School status contest.


----------



## miz_vee (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You're quite welcome to frequent other forums._

 
I was quite aware before that I'm an adult that can make my own decisions.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_There is no censorship of other forums. Just that one. If you look around Specktra, or listen to Glam Soup, you will see that we have some great relationships and respect for other forums.

Speaking for myself only, I am not hating on that site, just the tactics and editorial practices behind it.

As far as the LJ comments being proved right, I will have to disagree with that._

 
Whoever on LJ made those comments aren't able to defend, explain or back up their opinions.  How fair is that?  I wouldn't treat those opinions so cavalierly.

That seem like disrespect to TEMPT's members?  I'm proud to be a part of that forum and have never received such a warm welcome from the members.  Which is why I started posting there over this site when I began and had no bias for one site over another.  The tactics?  I guess I don't know what exactly is meant by that, but I know that it's always a two-way street. 

Sorry, I meant TEMPT's censorship, didn't really mean to make that plural.


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 28, 2008)

To be completely honest, I've been on Specktra for over a year and in my honest opinion, I've maybe seen ONE or TWO rude comments on a FOTD... and I check that section everyday...

If you don't like the forum, stay away from it.

And as far as new members posting "this is my first FOTD please be nice"
Its just because they expect what they would get from various other communities, which at times could possibly include rudeness - but they soon learn that we overall are a very nice community, but you don't ever see someone saying "THIS IS MY 9TH FOTD PLEASE DON'T BE MEAN LIKE LAST TIME"... because we support our members, I find when someone is posting their first FOTD they get nothing but sweet comments about their efforts and many of us say that "we hope to see more of your fotds soon".


----------



## miz_vee (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_If Christine has a problem a problem with the way her site is displayed on Specktra she can communicate it to herself. As for myself I grow tired of the unethical tactics and editorial practices behind that site and choose not to endorse it on MY site. It can be noted that you and everyone who has thanked your post is affiliated officially with that site and it's forums. Your behavior here is transparent and in poor taste._

 
My opinions are my own and not coming from being a mod at TEMPT's.  Christine has, in no way, endorsed us to comment.  Does being affiliated with the site take away my right to my own opinion?  But I don't like feeling like I should hide the fact that I'm on TEMPT's or that there is something wrong with that.  Most of us have our own small blogs and are apart of multiple forums and communities.


----------



## Professor Fate (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_vee* 

 
_My opinions are my own and not coming from being a mod at TEMPT's.  Christine has, in no way, endorsed us to comment.  But I don't like feeling like I should hide the fact that I'm on TEMPT's or that there is something wrong with that._

 
Who's site are you a mod on? I don't think you have mentioned that enough.


----------



## laperle (Aug 28, 2008)

They're just


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_Who's site are you a mod on? I don't think you have mentioned that enough._

 
I hope this doesn't throw the topic off too much, but:

Your signature is very rude and offensive. You may just mean it to express your opinions about rap music, but it puts others down who like rap.

IMO it goes against what the Specktra community is about, even if it's not about make up.


----------



## miz_vee (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, I'd hate for someone to be confused by ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥, ya know?

I wouldn't want anyone to be confused by ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥, ya know?

I didn't have an issue until I was told I was welcome to go elsewhere.  I thought this was more of a debate, not a fight.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_vee* 

 
_.....Whoever on LJ made those comments aren't able to defend, explain or back up their opinions.  How fair is that?  I wouldn't treat those opinions so cavalierly.

That seem like disrespect to TEMPT's members?  I'm proud to be a part of that forum and have never received such a warm welcome from the members.  Which is why I started posting there over this site when I began and had no bias for one site over another.  The tactics?  I guess I don't know what exactly is meant by that, but I know that it's always a two-way street. 

Sorry, I meant TEMPT's censorship, didn't really mean to make that plural._

 
Those who made those comments on LJ, knew they were doing so in a public forum.  They are welcomed to "defend, explain or back up their opinions" in that LJ thread or on Specktra.  No one is stopping them.   That in no way shows a cavalier attitude on the part of Specktra or myself. 

I said not one word that was disrespectful to her members.  I am glad that you enjoy your time there.  

If you don't know what we are referring to by "tactics" and editorial practices, then you are making a big assumption that it is a "two-way" street.

Tactics -Is it always a two-way street?  Just because someone makes bad choices or behaves inappropriately doesn't mean the other person does.


----------



## Professor Fate (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_vee* 

 
_Well, I'd hate for someone to be confused by ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥, ya know?

I wouldn't want anyone to be confused by ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥, ya know?

I didn't have an issue until I was told I was welcome to go elsewhere.  I thought this was more of a debate, not a fight._

 
I think Specktra should charge you and that "other" forum for advertising space.

I don't see you debating, just whining about the "other" forum's lack of exposure here on Specktra.

ya know?

ya know?


----------



## Professor Fate (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Those who made those comments on LJ, knew they were doing so in a public forum.  They are welcomed to "defend, explain or back up their opinions" in that LJ thread or on Specktra.  No one is stopping them.   That in no way shows a cavalier attitude on the part of Specktra or myself. 

I said not one word that was disrespectful to her members.  I am glad that you enjoy your time there.  

If you don't know what we are referring to by "tactics" and editorial practices, then you are making a big assumption that it is a "two-way" street.

Tactics -Is it always a two-way street?  Just because someone makes bad choices or behaves inappropriately doesn't mean the other person does._

 
F****ING DAWT!

p.s. I love your sig.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_vee* 

 
_Well, I'd hate for someone to be confused by ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥, ya know?

I wouldn't want anyone to be confused by ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥, ya know?

I didn't have an issue until I was told I was welcome to go elsewhere.  I thought this was more of a debate, not a fight._

 
I don't think anyone's told you to go elsewhere, but I'm assuming you're referencing my statement that members are free to browse other forums. 
 Quote:

  Whoever on LJ made those comments aren't able to defend, explain or back up their opinions. How fair is that? I wouldn't treat those opinions so cavalierly.  
 
They certainly are, since most of the people with negative comments state that they're also members of Specktra.net

Unethical, ill-conceived, unoriginal, and underhanded tactics shouldn't be rewarded, period.  It gets old, as an administrator, moderator, writer, and ongoing contributor, to have one's work leeched and redistributed with incomplete or inaccurate credit being given for that work.  
Any administrator of any website has the right and privilege and _ responsibility_ to take action when something like that happens.

I see that you're a blogger; I would assume that you feel a certain proprietary emotion for any piece you create, correct? Would it be unbecoming of another person to copy and paste an article you write and credit it to the aforementioned individual? Yes? If you would take offense at that person for their actions, then it's somewhat hypocritical that you defend those very actions.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_vee* 

 
_..I didn't have an issue until I was told I was welcome to go elsewhere.  I thought this was more of a debate, not a fight._

 
This is a discussion.  Not a fight.  For petes sake.  

You said: 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_vee* 

 
_..... why does someone need to stick to one forum?...._

 
That statement implied that we are asking members for exclusivity.  Jamie's replied with: 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You're quite welcome to frequent other forums._

 
Which clarified that we do not expect our members to only visit Specktra.  That's it.  You're being captious and it's not productive.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_This is a discussion.  Not a fight.  For petes sake._

 
Indeed. Actions have been called into question and reasoning for those actions is being explained. 
I honestly don't appreciate having my or your work (as Beauty Editors for the blog) cribbed and plagiarized.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 28, 2008)

I do have something to say about the whole constructive criticism thing. I find people do give it to you when you ask. The few times I have ever posted an FOTD, I have gotten some great suggestions and tips and advice, because I ASKED FOR IT. I wanted it, and I got it. If I never got it, I never would have thought of filling in my brows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So if you guys want CC, don't be afraid to ask. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: And what's more, people use THANKS on FOTDs because it may have been inspiring, shown a useful idea/technique, was creative, and overall is useful to people because it gave them a new idea or combination they never thought of using.


----------



## Janice (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I honestly don't appreciate having my or your work (as Beauty Editors for the blog) cribbed and plagiarized._

 
It's SO much more that.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_It's SO much more that._

 
It really, really is. I just didn't want to get into specifics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I can't honestly comprehend complaints of a forum being too 'nice'. 
I've been on the internet and message boards for...the better part of a decade...and I've _never_ heard, until now, of a message board being too 'nice'. 

*sigh*

Thank you Janice for opening me up to vast new vistas of experience and thought processes.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

Just another quiet day......_sigh_......


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I hope this doesn't throw the topic off too much, but:

Your signature is very rude and offensive. You may just mean it to express your opinions about rap music, but it puts others down who like rap.

IMO it goes against what the Specktra community is about, even if it's not about make up._

 
+ people who toss around the word "retard" suck.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Just another quiet day......sigh......_

 
Shh. you're interrupting the learning process.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I do have something to say about the whole constructive criticism thing. I find people do give it to you when you ask. The few times I have ever posted an FOTD, I have gotten some great suggestions and tips and advice, because I ASKED FOR IT. I wanted it, and I got it. If I never got it, I never would have thought of filling in my brows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So if you guys want CC, don't be afraid to ask. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: *And what's more, people use THANKS on FOTDs because it may have been inspiring, shown a useful idea/technique, was creative, and overall is useful to people because it gave them a new idea or combination they never thought of using.*_

 
Exactly.
I think expression of appreciation is a GOOD thing! It's encouraging and it's like a little e-pat on the back that makes a person feel good!


----------



## laperle (Aug 28, 2008)

Shimmer, I must admit you're my favorite Specktra member, even if I don't always agree with you.


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_EDIT: And what's more, people use THANKS on FOTDs because it may have been inspiring, shown a useful idea/technique, was creative, and overall is useful to people because it gave them a new idea or combination they never thought of using._

 

Thank-you so much for poiting this out. I was going to say that exact same thing myself.
Sometimes I see a certain FOTD and all of a sudden I get so inspired! and I am always so happy I came across that FOTD and that the person went to the effort of posting it, because they are making me better at makeup application and ideas, and I appreciate that. THAT is when I use the thanks button.


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Aug 28, 2008)

Ahh yes the age old tactic of a forum raid.  I can't wait for someone to scream LEEEEEEEROOOOYYY JEEEENNNNKINSSS and the aftermath.  
*digs around in bag* yep a pipe wrench would probably do the trick.


----------



## miz_vee (Aug 28, 2008)

I meant two-way street in general, not specific to the issue at hand.  Like, there's two sides to every story.  That was a statement about life in general.  I don't know what you're inferring to directly, but it has nothing to do with me, or my being a mod.

About my comment regarding the LJ's authors' defending their opinions - are they active members?  Are they aware it's been posted?  Are they maybe worried about being flayed alive for their posts that they were likely not expecting to see here?  I guess who knows, right?

And my being captious - being a member of a censored forum makes me feel like I'm doing something wrong being in both forums when I come here.  Hence my comment.

Shimmer - sorry for the misunderstanding about your comment.  I shouldn't have jumped to conclusions like that.  

Professor Fate - thanks for the super fantastic reply!  Your too sweet.


I hardly think one persons makes a forum raid.  I'm greatly outnumbered.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Shimmer, I must admit you're my favorite Specktra member, even if I don't always agree with you._

 





 Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trunkmonkey* 

 
_Ahh yes the age old tactic of a forum raid.  I can't wait for someone to scream LEEEEEEEROOOOYYY JEEEENNNNKINSSS and the aftermath.  
*digs around in bag* yep a pipe wrench would probably do the trick._

 
YouTube - leroy jenkins


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 28, 2008)

You know how I know a discussion is going well?



Trunkmonkey pops in to visit.


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Aug 28, 2008)

awww you make me feel special 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Want a donut or a car thief thrown off of a bridge?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

  I'll be honest.

Specktra is cluttered with lots of topics and sections and I sometimes get confused where I should search for what. But that's not the worst thing.

I think there are certain groups of people here to stick to each other. Like, one person from some group posts FoTD that is not really special but they get like 100 comments and zillion thanks (why do people thank someone for posting an FotD anyways?), there is no much CC, and when some newbies post fotd (unless they are obvious talent for makeup or really pretty) they don't get much comments.  
 
I can't vouch for any of that (FoTD is not my scene anywhere), but I guess people thank others because of getting ideas. The thanks feature is some harmless thing, in principle. Sometimes, though (and this is nothing against you, Janice), I wish that it didn't exist. I feel like it creates a lot of drama that never quite ends.

 Quote:

  Don't get me wrong, comments aren't everything - I'd rather get one good and CC than 50 saying 'that's pretty/nice/great'.

And I got impression that there are members who think of themselves as higher than others because they are on Specktra for long time or they have huge collection of MAC. When someone says something opposite to what they are saying they get bitch slapped. "How dare they!"  
 
I think if you look in the past, many of us have argued in this forum. I know I've disagreed with quite a few people and they with me.

 Quote:

  The funny thing is, those people who always cirticize don't even post FotDs...ha.

There's no relaxed atmosphere anymore. It's like competing who's better, just prestige. For example, those huge banners for Gold, Silver and Bronze supporters.  
 
Perhaps this goes into your "who's been a member longest?" argument, but I feel like I get treated no differently for not having a banner of any kind under my name. If I act like an idiot, I get called out on it. I normally (I don't think I do) do not.
 Quote:

  I can't say about whole specktra because I visit only few sections (FoTDs, Swatches and Tutorials) and there's no much discussion there so I can't comment on that.

And I don't think whole T.e.m.p.t.a.l.i.a censorship helped you.  
 
Will someone explain to me what the devil that is in PM?
 Quote:

  I think this forum is so big and popular and has so many information just because of members, because forums are made of members and can make them what they are. That why I keep coming back, but not posting or commenting much. You should really value each member equally and not discriminate. I saw so many newbies posting 'Please be nice for my first FotD!' Doesn't that say something?  
 
A lot of new people post that because it's very scary putting yourself out there. Even if you know you're in an encouraging and non-judging environment, it is still scary; I know this from dance performances I've done for friends where I've felt the need to say stuff like that. I think that doesn't necessarily speak about the members (and I'm kind of confused... we go from being way too nice and offer no critique to being mean?)


----------



## duckduck (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_I think there are certain groups of people here to stick to each other. Like, one person from some group posts FoTD that is not really special but they get like 100 comments and zillion thanks (why do people thank someone for posting an FotD anyways?), there is no much CC, and when some newbies post fotd (unless they are obvious talent for makeup or really pretty) they don't get much comments.

Don't get me wrong, comments aren't everything - I'd rather get one good and CC than 50 saying 'that's pretty/nice/great'._

 
I dunno, I don't read or post much in the FOTD forum, but when I did put an FOTD up as a newbie, I took the comments I got to be sincere, and I really appreciated them. Sure, I didn't get as many as some people, but I also don't contribute to the forum as much, so I didn't expect them. All the same, I was incredibly flattered by the people who took the time to thank and compliment me. 

Also, I feel like if I did participate more in a certain forum such as FOTD, then I would become part of one of those "groups" you are talking about. As best as I can tell, they are friends because they share their FOTD's with each other nearly everyday, not because they wish to exclude anyone.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_ There's no relaxed atmosphere anymore. It's like competing who's better, just prestige. For example, those huge banners for Gold, Silver and Bronze supporters._

 
To be fair, anyone can get one of those - all you have to do is donate. It's really not much money either, and I think the banner isn't so much prestige as a thank you from Specktra for donating, and a visible means to advertise the donation system to other members.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_I saw so many newbies posting 'Please be nice for my first FotD!' Doesn't that say something?_

 
Well, from the point of view of a recent newbie, yeah, it does say something - it says the putting your picture up amongst all of the amazing FOTD's is incredibly intimidating. Before I put mine up, I read through other FOTD comments for hours making sure there weren't mean ones. When I didn't find one, I felt comfortable posting. Perhaps I could have more accurately written "_Even though everyone on here seems supportive and nice, I am trying a new thing out and its intimidating, so please continue what you normally do and don't suddenly all mystically turn in to mean monsters. 'Cause that would suck."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## miz_vee (Aug 28, 2008)

What I've seen for negative comments was not in FOTDs, but rather when someone disagreed with a major person about something.  I think one was a technique or something?


----------



## Brittni (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_I think there are certain groups of people here to stick to each other. Like, one person from some group posts FoTD that is not really special but they *get like 100 comments and zillion thanks* (why do people thank someone for posting an FotD anyways?), there is no much CC, and when some newbies post fotd (unless they are obvious talent for makeup or really pretty) they don't get much comments. _

 
I thanked you, but I didnt want people to think I agreed with everything. (Don't even know what the hearts/tempt.... thing is about lol) 

However I just wanted to thank you for sharing your opinion even if everyone else disagrees.

About the 100 comments and thanks on some FOTDs versus others, honestly I only thank the FOTDS that I find are pretty, inspiring, unique, etc. I don't thank ones - regardless if the member is popular or not - if I don't like the look. It's that simple.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_vee* 

 
_......About my comment regarding the LJ's authors' defending their opinions - are they active members?  Are they aware it's been posted?  Are they maybe worried about being flayed alive for their posts that they were likely not expecting to see here?..._

 
They are not being "flayed alive".  Overdramatic language does not make it anymore than it is, so there is no need for it.  Again, they made their comments on a public forum, thus the possibility of public exposure.  They made that choice.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_vee* 

 
_......... being a member of a censored forum makes me feel like I'm doing something wrong being in both forums.  Hence my comment...._

 
It's unfortunate you feel like that. There is nothing wrong with visiting both forums.  I only have an issue with mods and the owner of that site posting veiled jabs in the LJ thread and here on Specktra.  It's petty.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Will someone explain to me what the devil that is in PM?_

 
Ditto on that. I've seen it referenced a couple of times and I'm like "what happened??"


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Aug 28, 2008)

It seems that any kind of criticism is not appreciated here, despite admin's public thread with questions for people to say their opinion.

Of course no one will say what I said, most of the members kiss ass to mods and they are afraid to be put on black list, because, everybody likes to get comments and be praised and plus, being on such forum ensures them publicity and promotion.  

♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ censorship was *one* of my complaints, and you jumped right onto it? I'm not here to defend ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥, owner can do it herself. If this was some kind of war, I wouldn't come here at all. I'm coming here because I'm trying to be objective and unbiased - there are some talented people posting FotDs  who I like to see, there are swatches people post...this forum isn't only about Janice+Mods. It's made of people who participate in it.

But ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ isn't first case od censorship, is it? Do you remember Makeup Diversity? You banned 4 members who started Makeup Diversity. Wow, isn't that tolerant? And 3 of those members were even mods on Specktra at the time! You obviously don't like competition and take care of that by censoring people.

And to that person who's name I didn't remember but said I should grow up - that's exactly whar I was saying about the forum. This forum was supposed to be solely for makeup lovers to share ideas and enjoy together not little popularity contest.

I didn't think Thanks thing will be such controversy - but I see people thanking each other for so many things. So it becomes like a prestige thing, who has more. Not even inspiring, not really useful, not really wise posts... I just thought it's meant to be useful. I thank person who's tutorial i liked, swatches they posted...and I also thank person who's FoTD inspired me. But people can thank anyone they want. For example, one mod thanks other mod just as a support in their claims.

Knowing your policy, should I expect my account to be suspended next time I come here? Although, I was never rude to anyone, flaming or trolling...?

And just a photo that's been circulating around the net about specktra's bannings...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_...YouTube - leroy jenkins_

 
I was watching this thinking, "Damn, these guys are hardcore."  Then I realized if I just replaced the little warrior dudes with eye shadows.....that's us. lol

MMMAAAAACCC Whhorrree Jennnkkkinnnss!!!!11!1!


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't really want to get involved in this since i don't really know the whole story, i'd just like to say that i love this place though i'm still a lil bit in the shadows (through my own choice) and that i have never been to a nicer forum before. I don't understand how someone can think this is a bad thing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know for a fact (well from what i've seen) that the members here are genuinly kind-hearted and have nothing but good intentions. I have never felt ignored, unwelcomed or disrespected.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_......Knowing your policy, should I expect my account to be suspended next time I come here? Although, I was never rude to anyone, flaming or trolling...?

And just a photo that's been circulating around the net about specktra's bannings...



_

 
Specktra does have a TOS.  If you do not follow the TOS, you can be banned.  That is no secret.  Most sites have that same measure in place, so I don't see how that screenshot makes any kind of statment or is in any way controversial.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_...But ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ isn't first case od censorship, is it? Do you remember Makeup Diversity? You banned 4 members who started Makeup Diversity. Wow, isn't that tolerant? And 3 of those members were even mods on Specktra at the time! You obviously don't like competition and take care of that by censoring people......._

 
Like we said, anyone is free to visit whatever site they wish.  Makeup Diversity is another case of members breaking the TOS and unethical behaviour.  Why is that when someone behaves badly on this site and they are banned, it's unacceptable behaviour on our part?  The amount of members that have been banned for violating the TOS is so small.  Why pick at it?  They behaved badly, they made a choice.


----------



## miz_vee (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm a mod and this is the first time I've said anything on here, and I don't post on LJ.  

As for my "flayed alive", I'm saying THEY might feel that way, given their comments.  You're very quick to make judgements, like my being dramatic.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_But ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ isn't first case od censorship, is it? Do you remember Makeup Diversity? You banned 4 members who started Makeup Diversity. Wow, isn't that tolerant? And 3 of those members were even mods on Specktra at the time! You obviously don't like competition and take care of that by censoring people._

 
That's something you don't have 100% of the entire story to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Making assumptions about the situation certainly doesn't help, particularly when there is always behind the scenes action that isn't made available to the public.
 Quote:

  And to that person who's name I didn't remember but said I should grow up - that's exactly whar I was saying about the forum. This forum was supposed to be solely for makeup lovers to share ideas and enjoy together not little popularity contest.

I didn't think Thanks thing will be such controversy - but I see people thanking each other for so many things. So it becomes like a prestige thing, who has more. Not even inspiring, not really useful, not really wise posts... I just thought it's meant to be useful. I thank person who's tutorial i liked, swatches they posted...and I also thank person who's FoTD inspired me. But people can thank anyone they want. For example, one mod thanks other mod just as a support in their claims.  
 
I would so much rather see the 'thanks' button being employed vs uncountable and innumerable posts of "iawtc" and "agreed" and "indeed". Keeps the forum tidier, all that.
 Quote:

  Knowing your policy, should I expect my account to be suspended next time I come here? Although, I was never rude to anyone, flaming or trolling...?  
 
Specktra has never had a policy of rampant bannings. Insinuating otherwise is ludicrous. 
 Quote:

  And just a photo that's been circulating around the net about specktra's bannings...




 
The TOS of most any site addresses this type of situation.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_I thanked you, but I didnt want people to think I agreed with everything. (Don't even know what the hearts/tempt.... thing is about lol) 

However I just wanted to thank you for sharing your opinion even if everyone else disagrees.

About the 100 comments and thanks on some FOTDs versus others, honestly I only thank the FOTDS that I find are pretty, inspiring, unique, etc. I don't thank ones - regardless if the member is popular or not - if I don't like the look. It's that simple._

 
Brittni, thank you for Thank you, but I don't think anything I said here is really worthy thanking. If I gave you important information, or made helpful tutorial or gave you advice, that's what I personally think Thanks are for.
And I think you're the only one who's thanking, as anybody who thanks me will seem to be on my side and 'against' specktra how people seem to understood my comments. But you explained why you thanked so you're off the hook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm always for nice intelligent discussion, but I don't like when people jump on you and start claiming you're wrong and try to force their opinion like it's the only and right one. That is not discussion. I appreciate other people's points and I try to understand if it's not something that I agree with. I can now thanks Shimmer or MAC_Whore or Janice because they made some valuable posts in certain threads that I think are intelligent point in discussion. It doesn't matter as long as there's freedom to say it and not being attacked for it.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't understand one thing though. Why is anyone being nice automatically an ass-kisser? Can't people be genuinely nice? I thought people were just being nice, I never thought it was ass-kissing. O_O?

And then if someone's not ass-kissing or whatever, people on Specktra are automatically mean then?

Seems like these kind of statements just means that everyone on Specktra is either:
1. Not genuinely nice.
2. Or just genuinely mean.

I think that's being unfair and really just seeing everyone as how they want to see, i.e. in a bad light no matter what. Basically, Specktra people can't win if they are nice or mean. Which kinda sucks you know.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 28, 2008)

The thing about forums is that there are always subforums and 'OT' type forums that fill different needs.
Talking about makeup and gossip 24/7 is enough to satisfy some people. Kudos to them. Other people want to be able to discuss a  variation of topics with people they know are intelligent and capable of stringing words together coherently. 
There's no reason for the latter to be denied the privilege of discussion because the former isn't interested.  It's really really _really_ simple.  If a member doesn't want to talk about anything but makeup and all things makeup related all the time..._don't click or enter the subforums specifically created for non-makeup discussion._


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_Brittni, thank you for Thank you, but I don't think anything I said here is really worthy thanking. If I gave you important information, or made helpful tutorial or gave you advice, that's what I personally think Thanks are for._

 
Then don't use it in any other situation besides the ones you've mentioned.  No one's forcing you, or anyone else, to click the mouse. o.0


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Specktra does have a TOS.  If you do not follow the TOS, you can be banned.  That is no secret.  Most sites have that same measure in place, so I don't see how that screenshot makes any kind of statment or is in any way controversial._

 
I've seen that screenshot in different forms for different forums. 

It's simple enough. Don't be a dick and follow the TOS you agreed to when you signed up for an account and you probably will never see that image yourself.


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I don't understand one thing though. Why is anyone being nice automatically an ass-kisser? Can't people be genuinely nice? I thought people were just being nice, I never thought it was ass-kissing. O_O?

And then if someone's not ass-kissing or whatever, people on Specktra are automatically mean then?

Seems like these kind of statements just means that everyone on Specktra is either:
1. Not genuinely nice.
2. Or just genuinely mean.

I think that's being unfair and really just seeing everyone as how they want to see, i.e. in a bad light no matter what. Basically, Specktra can't win if they are nice or mean. Which kinda sucks you know._

 
That's exactly what i don't understand myself..

Oh and forgive me for thanking your post...it's so not worthy of a thank you..


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I don't understand one thing though. Why is anyone being nice automatically an ass-kisser? Can't people be genuinely nice? I thought people were just being nice, I never thought it was ass-kissing. O_O?

And then if someone's not ass-kissing or whatever, people on Specktra are automatically mean then?

Seems like these kind of statements just means that everyone on Specktra is either:
1. Not genuinely nice.
2. Or just genuinely mean.

I think that's being unfair and really just seeing everyone as how they want to see, i.e. in a bad light no matter what. Basically, Specktra can't win if they are nice or mean. Which kinda sucks you know._

 
I didn't say that everybody who is nice is ass kisser. Did I say that anywhere? There are a LOT of members here, and most of them are nice, but not everyone can be nice, right?
By those 2 points you said makes things black or white, and they almost never are.

And why win and lose talk? Is it some kind of competition?


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_It seems that any kind of criticism is not appreciated here, despite admin's public thread with questions for people to say their opinion.

Of course no one will say what I said, most of the members kiss ass to mods and they are afraid to be put on black list, because, everybody likes to get comments and be praised and plus, being on such forum ensures them publicity and promotion.  

♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ censorship was *one* of my complaints, and you jumped right onto it? I'm not here to defend ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥, owner can do it herself. If this was some kind of war, I wouldn't come here at all. I'm coming here because I'm trying to be objective and unbiased - there are some talented people posting FotDs  who I like to see, there are swatches people post...this forum isn't only about Janice+Mods. It's made of people who participate in it.

But ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ isn't first case od censorship, is it? Do you remember Makeup Diversity? You banned 4 members who started Makeup Diversity. Wow, isn't that tolerant? And 3 of those members were even mods on Specktra at the time! You obviously don't like competition and take care of that by censoring people.

And to that person who's name I didn't remember but said I should grow up - that's exactly whar I was saying about the forum. This forum was supposed to be solely for makeup lovers to share ideas and enjoy together not little popularity contest.

I didn't think Thanks thing will be such controversy - but I see people thanking each other for so many things. So it becomes like a prestige thing, who has more. Not even inspiring, not really useful, not really wise posts... I just thought it's meant to be useful. I thank person who's tutorial i liked, swatches they posted...and I also thank person who's FoTD inspired me. But people can thank anyone they want. For example, one mod thanks other mod just as a support in their claims.

Knowing your policy, should I expect my account to be suspended next time I come here? Although, I was never rude to anyone, flaming or trolling...?

And just a photo that's been circulating around the net about specktra's bannings...



_

 
Specktra is MUCH nicer than I was when I admin'd a dating site.  You got three strikes and I'd slap you with the ban hammer. No reason, no discussion, and if you came back as a shade account, I'd ban your ip.  At least here you get some latitude.  Coming on to a site and mentioning another site that competes for the same audience on one of my sites?  You'd be history the first time.  It was in the TOS and I never hesitated to use it.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 28, 2008)

Not everyone can be nice, but perhaps the people who see things they don't like don't want to say anything? It's not peer pressure to say only nice people, some just don't genuinely feel comfortable saying anything negative


----------



## Professor Fate (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_vee* 

 
_Professor Fate - thanks for the super fantastic reply!  You*'re* too sweet.





_

 
If you are going to use sarcasm, at least use proper grammar.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I was watching this thinking, "Damn, these guys are hardcore."  Then I realized if I just replaced the little warrior dudes with eye shadows.....that's us. lol

MMMAAAAACCC Whhorrree Jennnkkkinnnss!!!!11!1!_

 
*light-hearted moment*







 I'm sorry, I just cannot stop laughing like a crazy person after reading, watching the video...then reading your post


----------



## miz_vee (Aug 28, 2008)

A dating site?  That's not a job I would want.  Yikes!


----------



## Professor Fate (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_vee* 

 
_What I've seen for negative comments was not in FOTDs, but rather when someone disagreed with a major person about something.  I think one was a technique or something?_

 
So the argument is that people are too nice....wait, too mean...wait....too negative?

I don't understand!  AAAAAAAAHHHHH!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_...I'm always for nice intelligent discussion, but I don't like when people jump on you and start claiming you're wrong and try to force their opinion like it's the only and right one. That is not discussion. ......_

 
I appreciate intelligent discussion, as well.  We are just explaining our respective points of view.  If my opinion, or anyone's opinion, is contrary to yours, it does not mean that it is the "only one" or the "right one".  This is evidenced by the fact that you too have made your statement within this thread.  It is unfortunate that you feel otherwise. 

No one is "forcing their opinion".  I don't understand how that is even possible via the internet and a keyboard.   We are talking keyboard here, not waterboard.


----------



## miz_vee (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_If you are going to use sarcasm, at least use proper grammar._

 
Why?  It's more fun this way.  Goodness, do you always spell everything correctly?  How absolutely boring.

Wait, did it take you a few minutes to figure out what I was saying?  So sorry.....


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_...And why win and lose talk? Is it some kind of competition?_

 
Honestly, I think there is just a miscommunication here.  The term "win" is not really being used in the sense you think it is. Just to clarify.


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_If you are going to use sarcasm, at least use proper grammar._

 
u r a meenie


----------



## Professor Fate (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_And to that person who's name I didn't remember but said I should grow up - that's exactly whar I was saying about the forum. This forum was supposed to be solely for makeup lovers to share ideas and enjoy together not little popularity contest.
_

 


Only insecure mental midgets, like yourself, worry about not being AS liked, AS good, or left out of a clique and find a problem with the Specktra system. 

9 out of 10 internet forums have icons or user titles for certain levels of users.


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_vee* 

 
_Why?  It's more fun this way.  Goodness, do you always spell everything correctly?  How absolutely boring._

 
Well it does tend to lend credence to the posters intellectual capacity when at least the single a double syllable words are spelled correctly don't you think?


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 28, 2008)

I think the majority of people on this site, and those who frequent it often have found the correct balance of giving suggestions without coming across "mean" and being able to disagree with someone without coming across "harsh". There are always people who get a thorn in their side when anyone says anything different to what they view to be true. I just think it's important to remain civil and open-minded when having discussions which I think the people on this forum do. 
I just think its unnecessary when people become overly sensitive when someone says "I disagree with you" and then it turns into a "I didn't say you had to agree with me. Where did I say you had to agree with me? Show me where I said you have to agree with me!?" 
Then people just need to relax.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trunkmonkey* 

 
_Specktra is MUCH nicer than I was when I admin'd a dating site.  You got three strikes and I'd slap you with the ban hammer. No reason, no discussion, and if you came back as a shade account, I'd ban your ip.  At least here you get some latitude.  Coming on to a site and mentioning another site that competes for the same audience on one of my sites?  You'd be history the first time.  It was in the TOS and I never hesitated to use it._

 
Let's turn Specktra into a hybrid makeup/dating site.  lol


----------



## Professor Fate (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_vee* 

 
_Why?  It's more fun this way.  Goodness, do you always spell everything correctly?  How absolutely boring.

Wait, did it take you a few minutes to figure out what I was saying?  So sorry....._

 
I just have the basic intelligence that it takes to know what I am typing without reviewing, posting, editing, re editing, re re editing...etc.

This is fun....makes my day.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_I didn't say that everybody who is nice is ass kisser. Did I say that anywhere? There are a LOT of members here, and most of them are nice, but not everyone can be nice, right?
By those 2 points you said makes things black or white, and they almost never are.

And why win and lose talk? Is it some kind of competition?_

 
I'm not saying you said that. That's the vibe I got from the LJ complaints and stuff. I didn't want to name anyone, but I clearly didn't mean you.

And no, I didn't mean it as some kind of competition. Just to clarify. My post was pretty neutral.
I'm just saying that either way, it seems like the population of Specktra can't please anyone that thinks about Specktra in black and white, which is why I'm saying it's unfair.


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Let's turn Specktra into a hybrid makeup/dating site.  lol_

 
Only if you give me a ban hammer


----------



## Professor Fate (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Let's turn Specktra into a hybrid makeup/dating site.  lol_

 
I got dibs on Miz_Vee....she sounds like one of those dumb/feisty types that can be fun for a very short amount of time.


----------



## Professor Fate (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trunkmonkey* 

 
_Only if you give me a ban hammer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ban stick good enough?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

I got dibs on this one.  I just need to get her to join.  lol


----------



## Janice (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_I got dibs on Miz_Vee....she sounds like one of those dumb/feisty types that can be fun for a very short amount of time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't want to close this thread. Behave yourself or LEAVE. Insults like the one above are completely out of line.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What Santa does the other 364 days of the year.


----------



## miz_vee (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trunkmonkey* 

 
_Well it does tend to lend credence to the posters intellectual capacity when at least the single a double syllable words are spelled correctly don't you think?_

 
Shouldn't there be a comma in there somewhere?  Just kidding.  You're right.  I'm not even looking at what I'm typing.... I should be a little more careful.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_I just have the basic intelligence that it takes to know what I am typing without reviewing, posting, editing, re editing, re re editing...etc._

 
Are you done yet?  Wait, wait.  R u done yet?

I think you enjoy this.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trunkmonkey* 

 
_Specktra is MUCH nicer than I was when I admin'd a dating site.  You got three strikes and I'd slap you with the ban hammer. No reason, no discussion, and if you came back as a shade account, I'd ban your ip.  At least here you get some latitude.  Coming on to a site and mentioning another site that competes for the same audience on one of my sites?  You'd be history the first time.  It was in the TOS and I never hesitated to use it._

 
Yeah, you own it, do whatever you want with it. Was it popular site? 
But talking about dictatorship. 
You must have been scared not to lose people.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_If you are going to use sarcasm, at least use proper grammar._

 
Where is there wrong grammar? You are = You're

Stop being childish and pointing out little unnecessary things. Is that your best retort? Pointing out grammar mistakes?


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm so friggin' confused right now.  Maybe it is my jacked up eardrum?  WTF exactly is happening?   I feel scared.  And cold.  So cold.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Aug 28, 2008)

Guys you are completely missing the point here and just started arguing, making fun of people like high school cheerleaders in one-liners and changing the topic. You can talk about Thanks or T.emptalia for another 5 pages, it doesn't matter. It's not important. It's that group of people is imposing their game here and if you don't play their way, you're out. And not because of breaking the TOS. Proof are comments like_ 'If you don't like it here, then go somewhere else'. _

If Janice didn't care about opinions like mine and those opinions of people from LJ, why she even bothered posting this thread? Because it is about dicussing Specktra and it's good and bad sides. And I said it. Even in nice way. I didn't attack anyone or spit on anyone's work, but you all got defensive and yes, specktra is perfect, whatever. 

You act like I said it was nest of evil, some deep down and dirty hell place - if it was, there wouldn't be members so please stop pointed that out.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I'm so friggin' confused right now.  Maybe it is my jacked up eardrum?  WTF exactly is happening?   I feel scared.  And cold.  So cold._

 
*sends an e-blanket for warmth*

Go to the happy place.  Go, go...I tell you!


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I'm so friggin' confused right now. Maybe it is my jacked up eardrum? WTF exactly is happening? I feel scared. And cold. So cold._

 
You infuse humour into any situation. Your posts are so entertaining


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 28, 2008)

i'm not getting involved with this but i must admit the grammer thing is a lil bit over the top

i type really fast so i know i have alot of spellin mistakes but who cares? i'm not in an english exam


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I'm so friggin' confused right now.  Maybe it is my jacked up eardrum?  WTF exactly is happening?   I feel scared.  And cold.  So cold._

 
Here's cup of warm tea or coffee or hot chocolate, whatever you like. Nothing, just some discussion going in wrong way
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## miz_vee (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_I got dibs on Miz_Vee....she sounds like one of those dumb/feisty types that can be fun for a very short amount of time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Are you serious?  I haven't called anyone names, and I've apologized about anything I've been wrong about, and conceded to a few things on this thread.

Here I was, thinking that this was a good thing, and you pull THIS.  

You're just being obnoxious.


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the warm tidies, because I've never been more confused in my life.  Off to my safe place....


----------



## Professor Fate (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I got dibs on this one.  I just need to get her to join.  lol_

 
Gina's awesome.


----------



## Professor Fate (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_Yeah, you own it, do whatever you want with it. Was it popular site? 
But talking about dictatorship. 
You must have been scared not to lose people.


Where is there wrong grammar? You are = You're

Stop being childish and pointing out little unnecessary things. Is that your best retort? Pointing out grammar mistakes?_

 
Didn't you get the memo? I am the grammar police.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't think it's unreasonable to tell someone to go somewhere else. If someone doesn't like something, then why would they stay? It's the same thing if someone said "I don't like my job", then get another job! Go somewhere that makes you happy, no one is forcing people to stay. This site is fulfilling the needs of a large number of people so it shouldn't have to change for a select few. 

Not everyone was posting insults, in fact the majority were stating their opinions very clearly and in a civil manner. 

And the people that are "out" are only that way because they chose to be. Rules are there to be followed and if you consciously decide not to follow them then you face the consequences. That's just the way the world works.


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_Gina's awesome._

 
Thanks, I try.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 28, 2008)

I also think resorting to nit-picking and name calling is a regression in maturity.


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_Yeah, you own it, do whatever you want with it. Was it popular site? 
But talking about dictatorship. 
You must have been scared not to lose people.


Where is there wrong grammar? You are = You're

Stop being childish and pointing out little unnecessary things. Is that your best retort? Pointing out grammar mistakes?_

 

Actually it was.  It's not so much anymore because they don't punt the troublemakers.  And no I didn't care if people left.  When I quit the membership was growing at a steady rate.  Not so much afterward because the new admin let the drama kids run rampant.


----------



## Janice (Aug 28, 2008)

SOV I'm having a hard time figuring out what your real point (if any) is with all of this.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Honestly, I think there is just a miscommunication here.  The term "win" is not really being used in the sense you think it is. Just to clarify._

 
Ok, noted. Thank you for clarification. (and just in case it's not obvious, I'm NOT sarcastic, if someone misunderstood, discussion could go in different way)


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_Didn't you get the memo? I am the grammar police._


----------



## Professor Fate (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_I also think resorting to nit-picking and name calling is a regression in maturity._

 
I apologize. I stooped to their level of High School immaturity, it won't happen again.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_...... Proof are comments like 'If you don't like it here, then go somewhere else'. _

 
That has already been clarified in post #264.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_...... Because it is about dicussing Specktra and it's good and bad sides. And I said it. Even in nice way. I didn't attack anyone or spit on anyone's work, but you all got defensive and yes, specktra is perfect, whatever...._

 
No one is being defensive.  We are each explaining our respective opinions.  No one said you were here to "spit on anyone's work" or "attack", so I don't know where you are getting that from.   No, Specktra is not perfect.  No one said that.  No one is perfect.  That's a fact of life. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_...... You act like I said it was nest of evil, some deep down and dirty hell place - if it was, there wouldn't be members so please stop pointed that out._

 
I don't completely follow this statement.  The second half is a bit confusing.  As far as the "You act like I said it was nest of evil, some deep down and dirty hell place"...really? How? This isn't an exorcism, it's a discussion.


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_


I don't completely follow this statement.  The second half is a bit confusing.  As far as the "You act like I said it was nest of evil, some deep down and dirty hell place"...really? How? This isn't an exorcism, it's a discussion._

 
it isn't? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *tells the priest to take a hike.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_SOV I'm having a hard time figuring out what your real point (if any) is with all of this._

 
You posted here because you saw those negative comments on LJ right? And if I got it right, you posted this thread so people could tell you what appears to be wrong, right?

So I posted a comment saying what I think might be wrong. If I hated this place I wouldn't even bother commenting or I'd post something rude (actually, I doubt that, I'm not that type, but let's say). And then people jumped at me. I have different opinion than most of the people who commented here, and I'm being attacked because of it. So people are not allowed to say anything negative i.e. have different opinion. If I was SO wrong, why would those people at LJ say that? I'm not the only one it seems.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_I don't think it's unreasonable to tell someone to go somewhere else. If someone doesn't like something, then why would they stay? It's the same thing if someone said "I don't like my job", then get another job! Go somewhere that makes you happy, no one is forcing people to stay. This site is fulfilling the needs of a large number of people so it shouldn't have to change for a select few. _

 
I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you so much for that. Yes.  Yesyesyes. 
 Quote:

  Not everyone was posting insults, in fact the majority were stating their opinions very clearly and in a civil manner. 

And the people that are "out" are only that way because they chose to be. Rules are there to be followed and if you consciously decide not to follow them then you face the consequences. That's just the way the world works.  
 
Jeez. You're going to make me want to buy you a beer or something.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you so much for that. Yes. Yesyesyes. 


Jeez. You're going to make me want to buy you a beer or something._


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_You posted here because you saw those negative comments on LJ right? And if I got it right, you posted this thread so people could tell you what appears to be wrong, right?

So I posted a comment saying what I think might be wrong. If I hated this place I wouldn't even bother commenting or I'd post something rude (actually, I doubt that, I'm not that type, but let's say). And then people jumped at me. I have different opinion than most of the people who commented here, and I'm being attacked because of it. So people are not allowed to say anything negative i.e. have different opinion. If I was SO wrong, why would those people at LJ say that? I'm not the only one it seems._

 
Can I ask something?


What's the inherent difference between you stating your opinion and me stating mine? 
What gives you the, for lack of a better phrase, right to state your opinion but removes my right to state mine?
Why am I (and I say my/I/me here because I'm only speaking for myself) restricted from responding to your position in the discussion?
Why should your (I say your because I'm addressing you, but anyone else's 'your' would be applicable here) opinion be the end of the discussion?
Isn't the whole point of stating an opinion to open the door to a discussion amongst the membership?

It just seems like the statement of opinion was expected to be met with either dead silence, supporting posts, or quiet acceptance, instead of discussed and hammered out.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Thanks for all the warm tidies, because I've never been more confused in my life.  Off to my safe place...._

 
I'll come with you. We can hold each other.


----------



## miz_vee (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_I apologize. I stooped to their level of High School immaturity, it won't happen again._

 
"High School immaturity"?  Sarcasm in an apology is NOT a good idea.  What is your problem?


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 28, 2008)

You know what I don't get?

I don't get disliking something so intensely that you stick around. I don't get disliking something so intensely that you leave, but continue to harp on how much you dislike it. I don't get disliking something so intensely that you leave but begin to SCREAM AND CRY AND WHINE like a baby about the thing you dislike. 


Seriously. I HATE one of my ex BFs. So I left him. And that was that. 10 years later, I'm not still talking about him and what a dick he was. (Well, I guess I am now, but you get me.) What a waste that would be.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_You posted here because you saw those negative comments on LJ right? And if I got it right, you posted this thread so people could tell you what appears to be wrong, right?

So I posted a comment saying what I think might be wrong. If I hated this place I wouldn't even bother commenting or I'd post something rude (actually, I doubt that, I'm not that type, but let's say). And then people jumped at me. I have different opinion than most of the people who commented here, and I'm being attacked because of it. So people are not allowed to say anything negative i.e. have different opinion. If I was SO wrong, why would those people at LJ say that? I'm not the only one it seems._

 
Speaking for myself, I find it dubious when mods of another site and the owner of that same site decide to pick at a site.  Especially when they mention their site in the process.  That is just my two cents.  You're entitled to state your opinion and I'm entitled to counter it if I wish and vice versa.


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_I'll come with you. We can hold each other._

 
Thank you.  I need as much support as I can get.  Please bring a good, sturdy bra for that as well.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Thank you.  I need as much support as I can get.  Please bring a good, sturdy bra for that as well._

 
Totally off topic:
Speaking of bras, my poor child came through the kitchen yesterday with quad boob. Time to buy more bras. *sigh* 

Ok. Carry on.


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

^^^I rock the quad, daily.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

Equally bad is the mono boob acheived when crammed into a sports bra.  

Now...back to the matter at hand.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 28, 2008)

^^


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Equally bad is the mono boob acheived when crammed into a sports bra.  

Now...back to the matter at hand._

 
See I was planning on buying her some sports bras to moosh them down. She's 12. What the hell does she need cleavage for?


[/end interjection]


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_Only *insecure mental midgets*, like yourself, worry about not being AS liked, AS good, or left out of a clique and find a problem with the Specktra system. 
_

 
Wow. Just wow.


----------



## miz_vee (Aug 28, 2008)

As I've said before, I'm not here as a mod.  I can well understand how that looks to the Specktra mods, but I'm not here representing ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥.  I only disagreed at the censorship as a member, not as a mod.  Perhaps I should bow out in order to stop from bringing Christine, and the rest of the forum's members, into this.  This is not a forum war, IMO.

*EDIT *- Censorship is a moot point now, I know.


----------



## Janice (Aug 28, 2008)

What censorship? You brought your t.emptalia baggage here, seemed pretty provocative to me.


----------



## Janice (Aug 28, 2008)

SOV - so then how does all the drama you brought into the mix equate into things? Reading your posts it doesn't seem you are here to give an unbiased helpful opinion. It all reads as if we're listening to some private conversation or thread from your staff forum about Specktra. I'm sorry but that's really transparent to me given the history and interaction of the sites and their owners. 

What does the banning drama and accusing me of attempting to stifle competition do for your argument? It reinforces my point above and shows your brutal naivety in regard to the events around unfortunate situations you cited. 

It's difficult to lead a virtual town, you have to make decisions that you are difficult, and it hurts real pain when people betray you. Dredging up members we have lost due to a lapse of judgment on their part isn't just pointing fingers, it's opening a can of worms. I won't give into it.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 28, 2008)

There's no such thing as censorship on a privately owned website.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_You know what I don't get?

I don't get disliking something so intensely that you stick around. I don't get disliking something so intensely that you leave, but continue to harp on how much you dislike it. I don't get disliking something so intensely that you leave but begin to SCREAM AND CRY AND WHINE like a baby about the thing you dislike. 


Seriously. I HATE one of my ex BFs. So I left him. And that was that. 10 years later, I'm not still talking about him and what a dick he was. (Well, I guess I am now, but you get me.) What a waste that would be._

 
If this is about me, I already pointed out why I'm here. And I'm not bitching and whining. I thought if Janice posted public question for everybody I'd speak my mind.

*sigh* I see there's no point in commenting here, because I already said what I had to say many times, and people keep missing the point. Why bothering? It won't change. So I'll just leave you so you can leave peaceful, loving and perfect comments here.

I'll go watch ladies posting beautiful colors on their eyes.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_vee* 

 
_....This is not a forum war, IMO....._

 
It is and always has been a discussion.  Use of the term "war" when talking about two internet sites is kind of over the top.


----------



## duckduck (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_You posted here because you saw those negative comments on LJ right? And if I got it right, you posted this thread so people could tell you what appears to be wrong, right?

So I posted a comment saying what I think might be wrong. If I hated this place I wouldn't even bother commenting or I'd post something rude (actually, I doubt that, I'm not that type, but let's say). And then people jumped at me. I have different opinion than most of the people who commented here, and I'm being attacked because of it. So people are not allowed to say anything negative i.e. have different opinion. If I was SO wrong, why would those people at LJ say that? I'm not the only one it seems._

 
I do agree that you posted a comment about what you thought was wrong, but most of us responded with well thought-out discussion in return. Personally, I am a bit offended that instead of responding to any of that, you listened to the one or two people who were less than polite and spent all of your energy spatting with them. Every internet board is gonna have a couple of people who will say "attacking" things. This is when the mods should step in (and they did) to say, "hey, let's be civil here." So if you want intelligent discussion, leave those people to the mods and talk to the people who are trying to discuss with you. 

So, I believe I addressed some of your points in my earlier post, and I would like to hear what your thoughts were on that, as well as any points which you feel have gone unaddressed. I am actually trying to understand your point of view, and I think most others on here are as well.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_It is and always has been a discussion. Use of the term "war" when talking about two internet sites is kind of over the top._

 
You remind me of Dr. Phil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *silently hoping you don't hate him*

He's all about keeping the vocabulary neutral. It's true though, dramatic words lead to drama being played out.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_If this is about me, I already pointed out why I'm here. And I'm not bitching and whining. I thought if Janice posted public question for everybody I'd speak my mind.

*sigh* I see there's no point in commenting here, because I already said what I had to say many times, and people keep missing the point. Why bothering? It won't change. So I'll just leave you so you can leave peaceful, loving and perfect comments here.

I'll go watch ladies posting beautiful colors on their eyes._

 
This isn't about you at all.  In fact, I have enjoyed your contributions to the site.

If everyone is missing the point, doesn't that say something about the point that is being made?

As far as "peaceful, loving and perfect comments", I have the address of a website where happy, sterilized, methadone-like, syrupy comments run freely.  Personally, I would rather have lively discourse and reality.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_You remind me of Dr. Phil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *silently hoping you don't hate him*

He's all about keeping the vocabulary neutral. It's true though, dramatic words lead to drama being played out._

 
It's all good.  As long as you don't say I _look _like Dr. Phil.  lol


----------



## miz_vee (Aug 28, 2008)

Being unable to say a word, or name in this case, IS censorship.  Whether or not it's a private website.  I respect your right to not want it written on the site, just as I'm sure you respect my right to not like it as I'm a member of both.  And there's nothing wrong with that.  

I feel like any point I might make is undermined by the fact that I'm a mod elsewhere.  And even by saying that now, I know I'm bring that website into it.  Therefore, why should I continue??  

Debates can sometimes be "over the top" when it comes to trying to make a point.  I'm not being uncivil, though I understand why you don't like my choice of words.


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_vee* 

 
_Being unable to say a word, or name in this case, IS censorship.  Whether or not it's a private website.  I respect your right to not want it written on the site, just as I'm sure you respect my right to not like it as I'm a member of both.  And there's nothing wrong with that.  

I feel like any point I might make is undermined by the fact that I'm a mod elsewhere.  And even by saying that now, I know I'm bring that website into it.  Therefore, why should I continue??  

Debates can sometimes be "over the top" when it comes to trying to make a point.  I'm not being uncivil, though I understand why you don't like my choice of words._

 
But, if it's a privately owned website, then the censorship is to the discretion of the owner isn't it?  You don't have to like it, it's not really your call to try and change it.  JMO.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_vee* 

 
_Being unable to say a word, or name in this case, IS censorship..._

 

*cen·sor·ship* [ sénssər shìp ] noun  

Definition: 

1. suppression of published or broadcast material: the suppression of all or part of a play, movie, letter, or publication considered offensive or a threat to security


2. suppression of something objectionable: the suppression or attempted suppression of something regarded as objectionable 

No one is censoring you.  No one is suppressing your message.  You are stating your message and it is being displayed and debated.  

The fact that we chose not to deal with ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ (and yeah, you still know who that is) is a consequence of her previous actions.  It is unfortunate, but again, if someone behaves badly, we are not the bad guys for reacting accordingly.


----------



## duckduck (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_vee* 

 
_Being unable to say a word, or name in this case, IS censorship.  Whether or not it's a private website.  I respect your right to not want it written on the site, just as I'm sure you respect my right to not like it as I'm a member of both.  And there's nothing wrong with that._

 
I think you make a valid point. It probably won't change anything, but we were asked for opinions, and you gave yours in a respectful, reasonable manner.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_vee* 

 
_ I feel like any point I might make is undermined by the fact that I'm a mod elsewhere.  And even by saying that now, I know I'm bring that website into it.  Therefore, why should I continue??  

Debates can sometimes be "over the top" when it comes to trying to make a point.  I'm not being uncivil, though I understand why you don't like my choice of words._

 
Eh, I think the point is more undermined by the fact that:
a. It is a subject that is very important to the people who run the site, and
b. it doesn't really affect 99.9% of Specktra members


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^I rock the quad, daily._

 
You are hilarious!  Do I need to take you on a bra fitting excursion?? LOL


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Thank you.  I need as much support as I can get.  Please bring a good, sturdy bra for that as well._

 
I just had to buy 40DDs yesterday. (Ugh, btw, ugh) We can shelter a small town in those bras. Support, I haz it. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_If this is about me, I already pointed out why I'm here. And I'm not bitching and whining._

 
No, sorry, it wasn't about you. It was a general musing on the original LJ comments. I'm still somewhat puzzled by them, however many days later this is.


----------



## lipshock (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread is EPIC.

....


RE: the comment thing.  Who gives a rat's ass if someone posts a FOTD and they get 100 comments and another individual only gets 10, 20, 40, and so forth. I don't think people post FOTDs to see how many comments they can get. I thought FOTDs were more for inspirational purposes and whatnot . . not some stupid popularity contest. Individuals will posts comments when they feel like it. People shouldn't be using how many comments their FOTDs receives as some sort of self-validation or whatever.

This could be put more eloquently but I'm hungry.


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 28, 2008)

*blindpassion runs in to shuffle rbella off to a nice, warm, safe place.*


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 28, 2008)

About the number of comments, some newbies (not all) might feel like it's not worth the effort if it's not going to be as recognized. Just a guess. 

Anyway, when I said that Specktra isn't the friendliest forum I've visited, some parts of a few posts really reflect that in this thread, specifically some name calling. Before that happened, I was referring to some of the threads in the deep thoughts board, with emphasis on one of the abortion threads. It's nice to be able to participate in intellectual debates but parts of it seemed to be vicious from certain members. I wasn't going to answer this because I didn't want to add to the drama that I thought this thread would create but it's too late now I suppose.


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_This thread is EPIC.

....


RE: the comment thing.  Who gives a rat's ass if someone posts a FOTD and they get 100 comments and another individual only gets 10, 20, 40, and so forth.  I don't think people post FOTDs to see how many comments they can get.  I thought FOTDs were more for inspirational purposes and whatnot . . not some stupid popularity contest.  Individuals will posts comments when they feel like it.  People shouldn't be using how many comments their FOTDs receives as some sort of self-validation or whatever._

 
Your avatar still makes me laugh my ass off.  I'm glad you responded so I could look at it again.

Ok, Blind-I'm going back to safe place again....


----------



## lipshock (Aug 28, 2008)

^^^

rbella, don't forget your Cher doll in your safe place.  :]


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 28, 2008)

*RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE!!!!*


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 28, 2008)

WOW....this thread has been on a friggin rollercoaster ride man.  I know this is my first post and I'm all in the kool aid not totally knowing the favor but still...ROLLER COASTER!

PS....I rock the quad, the mono, the twins with double chins...all them shizzes.  Rock on ladies.  over and out

PSS..love to Specktra and all things makeup, done and done


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't think this thread is evidence of the fact that those comments are justified. If I recall correctly there was only one, MAYBE two people whose comments were unwarranted. How many others commented without resorting to that? Almost all. 

Discussions are bound to get heated in Deep Thoughts, that's the nature of that forum. When you are having a conversation about topics that people feel strongly about there is likely going to be passionate responses. In case they get out of hand, that's what the mods are there for, and I've found the mods to be quite capable of regulating behaviour. 

The thing is, on this forum, I believe you don't have to be afraid of having intense discussions with people. Even though they might not like your point of view on a certain topic, they aren't going to go look at your FOTDs and say "omg that is SO ugly". People don't carry around grudges here, like they do on other forums. 

I think the only reason why some people feel they are being "attacked" is because they are in a minority. When you have two people versus twenty people disagreeing with you, it's likely that you will feel "ganged up on" even when it isn't true.


----------



## xsmittyxo (Aug 28, 2008)

i just joined here and i think that everyone seems to be super nice


----------



## Willa (Aug 28, 2008)

We are
Some of us just like to complain a bit
Like everywhere else


----------



## kimmy (Aug 29, 2008)

my god, this is getting insane.


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, I thought I was keeping up with this thread pretty well and then I signed on this morning to find FIVE new pages. It's interesting to be sure. *sends some love out into the chaos*


----------



## laperle (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_*sends some love out into the chaos*_

 

I second the love wave! All we need is love. (Does this sound too hippie?)


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 29, 2008)

omg. this seems a bit out of hand and over the top. therefore I must post this:


















 I have no idea what is going on. But I think in this case, ignorance is BLISSSSSSSSS. :skips off to play with makeup:


Oh, and PS: I <3 Specktra cause even if I disagree, I can still respect someone else's opinion, even if it seems odd to me.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_I'll be honest. 

Specktra is cluttered with lots of topics and sections and I sometimes get confused where I should search for what. But that's not the worst thing.

I think there are certain groups of people here to stick to each other. Like, one person from some group posts FoTD that is not really special but they get like 100 comments and zillion thanks (why do people thank someone for posting an FotD anyways?), there is no much CC, and when some newbies post fotd (unless they are obvious talent for makeup or really pretty) they don't get much comments. 

Don't get me wrong, comments aren't everything - I'd rather get one good and CC than 50 saying 'that's pretty/nice/great'.  

And I got impression that there are members who think of themselves as higher than others because they are on Specktra for long time or they have huge collection of MAC. When someone says something opposite to what they are saying they get bitch slapped. "How dare they!" 
The funny thing is, those people who always cirticize don't even post FotDs...ha.

There's no relaxed atmosphere anymore. It's like competing who's better, just prestige. For example, those huge banners for Gold, Silver and Bronze supporters.

I can't say about whole specktra because I visit only few sections (FoTDs, Swatches and Tutorials) and there's no much discussion there so I can't comment on that.

And I don't think whole T.e.m.p.t.a.l.i.a censorship helped you.

I think this forum is so big and popular and has so many information just because of members, because forums are made of members and can make them what they are. That why I keep coming back, but not posting or commenting much. You should really value each member equally and not discriminate. I saw so many newbies posting 'Please be nice for my first FotD!' Doesn't that say something?_

 


 Considering that you are a moderator on a forum that has liberally borrowed from Specktra, and failed to properly credit, I don't think you entertain the most objective point of view.


----------

